# la pronunciación española de la c/z ¿tiende a desaparecer?



## nightlone

_¿Creéis que algún día la pronunciación española de la c/z desaparecerá y que todos los hispanohablantes sesearéis?_

Dado que más del 90% de los hispanohablantes ya son seseantes y (debido a la baja tasa de natalidad en Europa, inmigración desde los países americanos, entre otros factores) probablemente dentro de la próxima generación sea más bien como más del 95%.

De ser así, y si eres de España (con la excepción de Canarias y las zonas de Andalucía donde se sesea), ¿te molesta o te da igual?

Otra cosa... ¿pensáis que lo mismo podría pasar también con la forma "vosotros"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

nightlone said:


> Dado que más del 90% de los hispanohablantes ya son seseantes y (debido a la baja tasa de natalidad en España, inmigración desde los países americanos, entre otros factores) probablemente dentro de la próxima generación sea más bien como más del 95%.
> 
> De ser así, y si eres de España (con la excepción de Canarias y las zonas de Andalucía donde se sesea), ¿te molesta o te da igual?
> 
> Otra cosa... ¿pensáis que lo mismo podría pasar también con la forma "vosotros"?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Es cierto lo que expone. Pienso que sólo la generación de españoles con ansestros españolísimos van a mantener la diferenciación de c-s-z. El resto ya ha sido influenciado por los emigrantes. Tanto la emigración como los medios de comunicación, la música, etc, influyen mucho. ¿Cuántos cantantes latinoamericanos no se vuelven los ídolos de adolescentes europeos cada año? ¿cuántos canales televisivos de lationamérica no hacen ya parte del menú de los servicios de televisión por cable en España y el resto de Europa?

A mí no me gustaría que esta distinción en la pronunciación entre  españoles termine, es algo característico que refleja y distingue su acento español en todo lugar, me parece que suena bonito, es muy delatador.

En cuanto al vosotros, pienso lo mismo, tendrá que ser peleado por los españoles para sí mantenerlo dentro su patrimonio. Ya se sabe que por aquí el vos es popular, pero el vosotros es muy difícil de hallar.

Estefanía.


----------



## falbala84

La verdad es que me daría mucha pena que pasara. En Sevilla capital hay tradición seseante, pero cada vez se extiende más la alternancia entre z y s debido no sé si a la influencia de la televisión o qué, pero es algo que me sorprende. En mi pueblo se cecea, aunque yo no lo hago, alterno.

El vosotros en Andalucía está igual que lo de hablar con S y Z. La parte oriental hace bien las dos cosas; aquí, en cambio, encuentras de todo: quienes usan "ustedes" como los latinos, quienes usan "ustedes" conjugado como "vosotros" pero en una mezcla extraña y quienen usan "vosotros" (aunque el imperativo de éstos sigue siendo incorrecto en su mayoría).

Por cierto, un fenómeno que ya no sólo se da aquí es que en el imperativo plural se está perdiendo la 'd' final, tiende a sustituirse por una 'r'  ("iros" en lugar de "idos" o "callaros" en lugar de "callaos")


----------



## Pandorga

A mí no me gustaría que pasara entre otras cosas porque sería una fuente más de faltas de ortografía. En muchos lugares en los que se sesea también escriben las palabras con la "s" lógicamente. 

Espero que cada zona mantenga lo suyo aunque todos sabemos que la forma de hablar de los andaluces se pega con mucha facilidad. En Ciudad Real, la ciudad donde yo vivo, hay varios pueblos que limitan con Andalucía y ya se nota en la forma de hablar. Yo misma, como nieta de cordobesa, cuando pasaba el verano con mis abuelos volvía con un deje que desquiciaba a mi padre.  Lo que nunca entendimos es que mi abuelo que era aragonés, mantuviese su acento después de vivir 60 de sus 95 años en Córdoba

Saludos


----------



## Guachipem

> La verdad es que me daría mucha pena que pasara. En Sevilla capital hay tradición seseante, pero cada vez se extiende más la alternancia entre z y s debido no sé si a la influencia de la televisión o qué, pero es algo que me sorprende. En mi pueblo se cecea, aunque yo no lo hago, alterno.
> 
> El vosotros en Andalucía está igual que lo de hablar con S y Z. La parte oriental hace bien las dos cosas; aquí, en cambio, encuentras de todo: quienes usan "ustedes" como los latinos, quienes usan "ustedes" conjugado como "vosotros" pero en una mezcla extraña y quienen usan "vosotros" (aunque el imperativo de éstos sigue siendo incorrecto en su mayoría).


 
Sí, es por la influencia de la tele, aquí también llega mucho. En Canarias seseamos y de siempre hemos dicho "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros", pero ahora mismo hay bastante gente joven que dice "vosotros", porque es como se dice normalmente en la tele. También hacen mezclas extrañas como "ustedes vais". Lo de distinguir entre "s" y "z" ya es más complicado. Pídele a un canario que hable así, la mayoría pondrá "z" donde va "s" constantemente. 
Yo creo que todo depende de la tele. Tiene muchísima influencia. Cuando hace apenas 2 años Canarias estaba libre del laísmo y a cualquiera le sonaba mal "a esa mujer la pegan", ahora casi todo el mundo duda, porque es un error que se oye constantemente en la tele, tanto en series como en las noticias. Si en la tele sigue hablando gente peninsular, se mantendrá e incluso se extenderá, pero si por el contrario quienes aparecen en la tele son latinoamericanos será su forma de hablar la que se imponga.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo la verdad no creo que vaya a suceder. Mi abuelo (asturiano) vivió aquí desde los 16 años, murió a los ochenta y tantos y nunca dejó de cesear. Mi abuela, hija de españoles (de Soria) también ceseó toda la vida. 

En fin, el tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## elenaberenice

nightlone said:


> Dado que más del 90% de los hispanohablantes ya son seseantes y (debido a la baja tasa de natalidad en Europa, inmigración desde los países americanos, entre otros factores) probablemente dentro de la próxima generación sea más bien como más del 95%.
> 
> De ser así, y si eres de España (con la excepción de Canarias y las zonas de Andalucía donde se sesea), ¿te molesta o te da igual?
> 
> Otra cosa... ¿pensáis que lo mismo podría pasar también con la forma "vosotros"?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 



¡Dudo mucho que en Madrid, aunque convivamos con miles de latinos (o sureños), empecemos a sesear o cecear dentro de algunas décadas! Y lo mismo pienso de las demás ciudades españolas donde se pronuncia tal como se escribe.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tampoco creo que eso ocurra tan fácilmente en España. Y si algún día ocurre, no será un problema.


----------



## clares3

Por la tendencia general de la lengua a la vagancia (ley del mínimo esfuerzo) estamos siempre limando los sonidos más duros y los reemplazamos por otros más suaves;no sólo la ce sino también las jotas muy probablemente caerán al paso de la decadencia. Eso a menos que se imponga el chino en cuyo caso dará igual lo que pase con el español (entonces, muy probablemente, surgirá la nostalgia del ceceo y volveremos a empezar la historia. Somos mortalmente aburrridos en asuntos trascendentes)
Clares3


----------



## xeneize

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Ya se sabe que por aquí el vos es popular, pero el vosotros es muy difícil de hallar.


 
Si te referís a América, más que "difícil" diría imposible, salvo en boca de españoles o de gente con ascendencia directa española  (No existe en América).




			
				elenaberenice said:
			
		

> ¡Dudo mucho que en Madrid, aunque convivamos con miles de latinos (o sureños), empecemos a sesear o cecear dentro de algunas décadas! Y lo mismo pienso de las demás ciudades españolas donde se pronuncia tal como se escribe.


 
Esto depende del punto de vista...para mí también, yo pronuncio tal y como escribo... _Cacería_, escrito _cacería_, lo pronuncio _casería_, ya que yo la _ce_ la pronuncio _se_, pero no me afecta a la hora de escribirla. Sería como decir que la forma "que" no la pronuciamos tal y como la escribimos, ya que escribimos "q-u-e" y pronunciamos "ke". Y hay muchas más formas (veáse la b/v)...En cambio, todos pronunciamos de acuerdo a cómo escribimos, pasa que puede haber diferentes pronunciaciones de la misma letra, incluso dentro del mismo idioma. Yo esas dos letras las escribo _ce_, y sé que se pronuncia _se_ (en América, digo, por supuesto).
Es cierto que el hecho de que este sonido también pueda escribirse _se_, lleva a muchos a poder cometer errores al escribir, sobretodo si uno no sabe/no recuerda cómo exactamente se escribe una palabra.
Éste es claramente un error mucho más común entre los hablantes seseantes.


Respecto de si va a desaparecer en España centro-septentrional, dentro de poco no creo, obviamente.
A la larga....¿quién sabe? Puede ser, pero también puede que aguante, no lo sé..Habría que ser muy experto en estos fenómenos para poder dar un diagnóstico de tipo lingüístico. Y sin embargo, tampoco habría certeza.

Por cierto, una curiosidad nomás:
la Rae dice esto a la voz *sesear*
*1. *intr. Pronunciar la _z,_ o la _c_ ante _e, i,_ como _s._ Es uso general en Andalucía, Canarias y otras regiones españolas, y en América.


No sabía eso de que se usara en otras regiones españolas.
¿Cuáles serían? ¿Quizás Extremadura o Castilla en las zonas limítrofes con Andalucía?..

Saludos


----------



## Cecilio

Evidentemente todo puede ser, aunque hay poderosas razones para suponer que la pronunciación de la "z" a la española tiene bastantes posibilidades de sobrevivir a los azotes del tiempo. Por varias razones:

- Ese tipo de pronunciación es sin duda la que goza de mayor prestigio en España, con todo lo que ello implica (medios de comunicación, etc.). En las últimas décadas ha habido más bien una expansión de ese tipo de pronunciación, tal como han expuesto en este hilo algunos foreros.

- Está claro que numéricamente son muchos más los hablantes de español seseantes que los no seseantes. Pero cuidado, dentro de esa comunidad de hablantes España tiene un peso específico bastante grande, por más de un motivo. Por ejemplo este: el PIB de 2005 (Producto Interior Bruto) de España es superior al de Méjico, Argentina y Venezuela juntos, con la particularidad de que esos tres países son los siguientes en la lista de PIB de países hispanohablantes. El dinero también influye, y mucho, en la salud de una lengua o una variante lingüística.

Pero bueno, si finalmente se inclina la balanza a favor del seseo, pasaré a llamarme (o más bien pronunciarme) "Sesilio"...


----------



## Cecilio

Un par de cosas:

1. Se me había olvidado poner el link de donde he sacado la información sobre el PIB. Helo aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pa%C3%ADses_ordenados_por_PIB_%28nominal%29

2. En el título de este hilo hay un flagrante error/lapsus: no es "sesearáis" sino "sesearéis".


----------



## Jellby

nightlone said:


> Dado que más del 90% de los hispanohablantes ya son seseantes y (debido a la baja tasa de natalidad en Europa, inmigración desde los países americanos, entre otros factores) probablemente dentro de la próxima generación sea más bien como más del 95%.
> 
> De ser así, y si eres de España (con la excepción de Canarias y las zonas de Andalucía donde se sesea), ¿te molesta o te da igual?
> 
> Otra cosa... ¿pensáis que lo mismo podría pasar también con la forma "vosotros"?



Me parecería una pena, ¡con lo que me molestan las faltas de ortografía debidas al seseo! (ojo, no el seseo en sí, sino los errores al escribir). Me parece bien mantener la variedad, por una parte la variedad de acentos y por otra la variedad de sonidos "s"/"z". Lo mismo con "vosotros", me parecería una pena que se perdiera una forma verbal y quedara sólo como la forma original del voseo. En cierto modo me parece también una pena que se haya perdido el futuro del subjuntivo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España no sólo no va a desaparecer la distinción c/z sino que se está extendiendo.
El seseo ya está casi desaparecido en ciudades donde alguna gente seseaba como Cartagena o Elche.
En Andalucía también empieza a ganar la distinción entre la gente joven porque la distinción en España tiene más prestigio y el andaluz tiende a  acercarse al castellano peninsular estándar con pérdida de rasgos autóctonos tanto en el léxico como en la pronunciación.
La moda entre la gente joven más culta y urbana es distinguir c/z.
Recuerdo en la Universidad de Sevilla a unos alumnos reírse de un catedrático sevillano como ellos porque seseaba.
Si sesea un albañil da igual, pero un catedrático les daba risa.
El seseo y el ceceo empiezan a considerarse (no por los entendidos) propios no de todos los andaluces sino de los más incultos


----------



## L4ut4r0

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> La moda entre la gente joven más culta y urbana es distinguir c/z.



Pero para esto hay que tener muy buen oído y/o muy buena ortografía. Alguien que toda su vida ha escuchado hablar en su casa de  /estór/ y nunca ha visto escrita esta palabra (estor o _store_) ni la ha escuchado en la televisión no sabría si es /estór/ o /eθtór/.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Pandorga said:


> Lo que nunca entendimos es que mi abuelo que era aragonés, mantuviese su acento después de vivir 60 de sus 95 años en Córdoba



Yo creo que nunca perdió la distinción s/z, que sería muy raro perderla. En cambio seguramente en Andalucía todos opinaban que hablaba como aragonés y en Aragón que tenía un notorio dejo andaluz.


----------



## L4ut4r0

xeneize said:


> Por cierto, una curiosidad nomás:
> la Rae dice esto a la voz *sesear*
> *1. *intr. Pronunciar la _z,_ o la _c_ ante _e, i,_ como _s._ Es uso general en Andalucía, Canarias y otras regiones españolas, y en América.
> 
> 
> No sabía eso de que se usara en otras regiones españolas.
> ¿Cuáles serían? ¿Quizás Extremadura o Castilla en las zonas limítrofes con Andalucía?



Sacado del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

*2.* El seseo [...] se da en algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz. También existe seseo entre las clases populares de Valencia, Cataluña, Mallorca y el País Vasco, cuando hablan castellano, y se da asimismo en algunas zonas rurales de Galicia.


----------



## L4ut4r0

xeneize said:


> Estefanía Perdomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya se sabe que por aquí el vos es popular, pero el vosotros es muy difícil de hallar.
> 
> 
> 
> Si te referís a América, más que "difícil" diría imposible, salvo en boca de españoles o de gente con ascendencia directa española  (No existe en América).
Click to expand...


Xeneize, piensa que Estefanía es venezolana y seguramente sabe de lo que habla. Quizás se refería a la Biblia (vosotros, que me crucificasteis) o a arengas (seguid el ejemplo que Caracas dio).


----------



## L4ut4r0

Cecilio da dos buenas razones por las que cree que la distinción s/z no va a desaparecer luego de España: pronunciación prestigiosa y capacidad económica. Ambas son responsables de una tercera: en España la producción audiovisual se dobla de manera diferente que para Hispanoamérica. No existe ninguna posibilidad de que en el futuro cercano los españoles escuchen hablar de Malcolm, el /adolesente/ o Buffy, la /casabampiros/. 

Lo mismo vale para "vosotros". Cuando Homero Simpson doblado por Otto Balbuena dice "vengan", Homer Simpson doblado por Carlos Ysbert dice "venid".


----------



## xeneize

L4ut4r0 said:


> Xeneize, piensa que Estefanía es venezolana y seguramente sabe de lo que habla. Quizás se refería a la Biblia (vosotros, que me crucificasteis) o a arengas (seguid el ejemplo que Caracas dio).


 

Bueno, por supuesto no quise decir en absoluto que no sabía de que hablaba, me parece obvio.
Sólo que no había entendido lo que quiso decir con esa frase, y no se me había ocurrido la Biblia...
Pensé que aludía a restos de vosotros en alguna zona o ámbito particular, qué sé yo, todo puede ser...


----------



## xeneize

Respecto de la distinción c/z en España, creo que, a largo plazo, habrá que tener en cuenta también el aflujo de inmigrantes en España, que es un fenómeno bastante fuerte y destinado a crecer.
¿Los inmigrantes distiguen? No creo, ni los sudamericanos, ni tampoco los demás, árabes o rumanos o de donde sean.
Eso puede tener su importancia, pero a la larga, no ahora por supuesto.


----------



## L4ut4r0

xeneize said:


> ¿Los inmigrantes distiguen? No creo, ni los sudamericanos, ni tampoco los demás, árabes o rumanos o de donde sean.



Yo creo que todos, excepto los sudamericanos, van a tratar de diferenciar. Cuando yo hablo inglés diferencio entre _think_ y _sink,_ pero en castellano no diferencio _casar _de _cazar_.


----------



## xeneize

Si, eso sí, los sudamericanos son un caso aparte, y yo también en inglés distingo, pero...No sé, me parece no haber oído a muchos diferenciando, ni siquiera de los demás.
Los únicos que seguro oí que trataban de marcar la diferencia son los estudiantes europeos, no justamente emigrados a España, sino más bien de paso ahí...
¿Qué opinan los españoles? ¿Les parece que todos los inmigrados que tienen, exceptuando a los hispanos, diferencian la c/z de la s?...
¿Les parece algo frecuente, o más bien el contrario, algo muy raro o inexistente?....


----------



## lazarus1907

nightlone said:


> De ser así, y si eres de España (con la excepción de Canarias y las zonas de Andalucía donde se sesea), ¿te molesta o te da igual?


Yo nací en Sevilla y he vivido allí durante 26 años y nunca he seseado, y aunque no me costaría nada empezar a hacerlo, prefiero seguir pronunciando la ce como interdental, porque además de que es como he hablado siempre, resulta más práctico a la hora de escribir:

_cocer/coser  caza/casa   serrar/cerrar  siervo/ciervo  caso/cazo  ase/hace  _etc.

Dudo que el resto de España empiece a sesear en un futuro próximo.


----------



## lamartus

L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo creo que todos, excepto los sudamericanos, van a tratar de diferenciar. Cuando yo hablo inglés diferencio entre _think_ y _sink,_ pero en castellano no diferencio _casar _de _cazar_.



Igual pasa con los inmigrantes no hispanohablantes: pronuncian según la zona donde aprenden el idioma (igual que lo que tú dices con el inglés. Aprendes cómo se pronuncia y tratas de hacerlo igual). Los inmigrantes en Madrid que yo escucho tratan de diferenciar, hasta donde yo oigo, ya sean europeos o africanos. Trato de recordar pero no sé ahora mismo cómo pronuncian los asiáticos.



lazarus1907 said:


> Dudo que el resto de España empiece a sesear en un futuro próximo.



Yo también soy de esa opinión. Es bastante útil de cara a la ortografía y a la comprensión y no nos supone ningún esfuerzo, así que supongo que los que diferenciamos seguiremos haciéndolo.

Saludos.


----------



## Horazio

Si.
El trend actual del español (no de una zona particular sino de toda la comunidad hispanohablante en general) es :

lleismo,seismo y uso de perifrasis verbales.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con Lazarus y lamartus en que veo complicado que desaparezcan los sonidos c/z porque su arraigo es demasiado grande como para desaparecer. Aún diría más, lo más probable es que los hijos de los inmigrantes hablarán principalmente con el sonido c/z, por la influencia de lo que aprenden en colegio y, sobre todo, por la televisión.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

Horazio said:


> Si.
> El trend actual del español (no de una zona particular sino de toda la comunidad hispanohablante en general) es :
> 
> lleismo,seismo y uso de perifrasis verbales.



¿Qué es el seismo"? ¿Tiene que ver con el reciente terremoto registrado en Castilla-la Mancha?

Bromas aparte, me resulta extraño lo que dices respecto al futuro de la lengua 
española. ¿Podrías explicarlo un poco más?


----------



## Fernando

Horazio said:


> Si.
> El trend*la tendencia* actual del español (no de una zona particular sino de toda la comunidad hispanohablante en general) es :
> 
> lleismo,seismo y uso de perifrasis verbales.



Como le pasa a Sesilio (muy bueno lo del seismo) no te entendemos. Sabemos que no eres hispanohablante pero me resulta imposible saber qué es ¿seísmo? (¿es el seseo?) y el lleismo (¿leísmo?) .


----------



## xeneize

Creo que con _lleísmo_ quiso entender *yeísmo* nomás, que claro viene en el Rae:

*yeísmo**.*

*1. *m. Pronunciación de la _elle_ como _ye;_ p. ej., diciendo _gayina,_ por _gallina; poyo,_ por _pollo_.


Por supuesto, éste sí es un fenómeno que está difundido dondequiera, y en este caso *sí* apostaría sin dudas a que la distinción entre _*ll*_ y _*y*_, que aún queda en ciertos lugares tanto de España como de América, desaparecerá dentro de....bueno, no sé dentro de cuánto, no soy un mago 


Lo del "seísmo" claramente lo puso como referencia al *seseo*, como decir: seísmo= tendencia a meter la s dondequiera (algo que acuñó evidentemente sobre el patrón del yeísmo, etc) 

Bueno, yo creo que Horazio sí sea hispanohablante.
Habla en castellano, total, ¿no?
Así que por supuesto lo es. _Hispanohablante_ no quiere necesariamente decir que sea un "hablante nativo de español".
Pero si él pone "river plate spanish", sí supongo sea esto también, por qué dudarlo...¿o no?
A menos que no quiso haber dicho que habla español a la manera de los jugadores gayinas  

Total, según él la tendencia es al "seísmo", y entonces él opina que al final se impondrá en España también.
Bueno, podemos estar en desacuerdo o menos, esto es lo que opina él.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Intenté indicar que no tiene al castellano como lengua materna porque antepuso el italiano. Si no es así que me perdone.

Si se refiere al seseo, a lo mejor en 100 años. El yeísmo se ha impuesto ya. El uso un sonido distintivo de la ll en muchos sitios del Norte de España y algún sitio de América perdurará unos años todavía.



> tu idiolecto particular



Estoy seguro que está en el DRAE, pero ten precaución usando esta palabra, que hay muchos que no sabemos griego.


----------



## Antpax

Fernando said:


> Intenté indicar que no tiene al castellano como lengua materna porque antepuso el italiano. Si no es así que me perdone.
> 
> Si se refiere al seseo, a lo mejor en 100 años. El yeísmo se ha impuesto ya. El uso un sonido distintivo de la ll en muchos sitios del Norte de España *y mucha gente en Murcia* y algún sitio de América perdurará unos años todavía.
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy seguro que está en el DRAE, pero ten precaución usando esta palabra, que hay muchos que no sabemos griego.


 
Solo una aportación Fernando, es que acabo de volver de allí y mucha gente lo distingue. Reconozco que antes de entrar en este foro no me fijaba en estas cosas .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Fernando

Antpax said:


> Solo una aportación Fernando, es que acabo de volver de allí y mucha gente lo distingue.



No tenía ni idea, gracias.

El DPD no identifica los lugares.
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=y


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

L4ut4r0 said:


> Pero para esto hay que tener muy buen oído y/o muy buena ortografía. Alguien que toda su vida ha escuchado hablar en su casa de /estór/ y nunca ha visto escrita esta palabra (estor o _store_) ni la ha escuchado en la televisión no sabría si es /estór/ o /eθtór/.


 

Ten en cuenta de que en Andalucía oímos constantemente en televisión, radio etc. el español de Castilla y no es difícil empezar a distinguir especialmente si se hace desde niño o adolescente.
Yo nací en un entorno seseante pero a partir de la adolescencia me dio por empezar a pronunciar ces y zetas y ahora lo hago de modo natural y muy rara vez me equivoco.
También es cierto que puedo pasar al seseo en el momento que quiera.
En Andalucía como la tendencia en los ambientes urbanos en empezar a distinguir, se da el fenómeno de niños de padres seseantes o ceceantes que cuando se dirigen a sus hijos pequeños lo hacen distinguiendo 
"nene,_*z*a_pato..." para que el niño no sesee o cecee.
Esto lo observo en los padres de mi generación.
Lo mismo pasa con los profesores, cuidadores de guardería etc.
A todo esto unes televisión, cine doblado y la pérdida de prestigio social del seseo y ceceo y da con que la mayoría de jóvenes de clase media urbana distingue s y z.


En Canarias, sin embargo, el seseo mantiene su prestigio y se defiende como un signo de identidad canaria.
Los padres no enseñan a los niños con el sonido zeta, ni los profesores en el colegio etc, y el seseo se mantiene.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

nightlone said:


> Otra cosa... ¿pensáis que lo mismo podría pasar también con la forma "vosotros"?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 


En la Andalucía Occidental ( Cádiz, Sevilla) sigue muy vivo el *ustedes *pero mezclado con la forma verbal del vosotros, "ustedes estáis".
En alguna zona de Cádiz se mantiene en algunas personas la concordancia normal con el verbo, pero en general en toda la zona gana por goleada la forma mixta en el habla coloquial.
En Málaga, sin embargo, el *ustedes *que se ha dicho toda la vida empieza a perder prestigio y la gente joven tiende a usar el *vosotros*


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

nightlone said:


> Dado que más del 90% de los hispanohablantes ya son seseantes y (debido a la baja tasa de natalidad en Europa, inmigración desde los países americanos, entre otros factores) probablemente dentro de la próxima generación sea más bien como más del 95%.
> 
> De ser así, y si eres de España (con la excepción de Canarias y las zonas de Andalucía donde se sesea), ¿te molesta o te da igual?
> 
> Otra cosa... ¿pensáis que lo mismo podría pasar también con la forma "vosotros"?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 

Para mí, Nightlone, la clave a tus preguntas es que en España es muy difícil, casi imposible que las formas hispanoamericanas del español se extiendan en España porque en España la gente común está convencida de que el Español peninsular de España es la forma más correcta del idioma y las formas hispanoamericanas no gozan de prestigio.
A la gente le son simpáticas,agradables, pero no las consideran prestigiosas.


----------



## Antpax

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Para mí, Nightlone, la clave a tus preguntas es que en España es muy difícil, casi imposible que las formas hispanoamericanas del español se extiendan en España porque en España la gente común está convencida de que el Español peninsular de España es la forma más correcta del idioma y las formas hispanoamericanas no gozan de prestigio.
> A la gente le son simpáticas,agradables, pero no las consideran prestigiosas.


 
Creo que no van por ahí los tiros, aunque coincido sin embargo en que la mayoría de los españoles piensa que nuestra forma de hablar es la correcta, sin darse cuenta que representamos apenas el 10% de los hispanohablantes.

Aunque creo que es seseo no se impondrá, por las razones que comenté, la inmigración sí está dejando huella, por ejemplo en frases como "El Sr. XXX no se encuentra" o "recién llego y me encuentro con...", que cada vez dice más gente no inmigrante.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Antpax said:


> Creo que no van por ahí los tiros, aunque coincido sin embargo en que la mayoría de los españoles piensa que nuestra forma de hablar es la correcta, sin darse cuenta que representamos apenas el 10% de los hispanohablantes.
> 
> Aunque creo que es seseo no se impondrá, por las razones que comenté, la inmigración sí está dejando huella, por ejemplo en frases como "El Sr. XXX no se encuentra" o "recién llego y me encuentro con...", que cada vez dice más gente no inmigrante.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 

Sí, claro. Siempre se "cuelan" expresiones de otros ámbitos hispanohablantes, pero justamente se "cuelan", no se adoptan conscientemente por la gente.
El periodismo suele ser muy copión o si quieres, innovador y de los medios pasa al público.
El seseo requeriría una mayor actitud de la gente a favor, cosa que yo creo que no se da, así que estamos de acuerdo en que el seseo, por ahora, no se va a extender a España.


----------



## BMurillo

Hola a todos, aunque un poco tarde me gustaría dar mi opinión como extranjero en España, particularmente en Sevilla. Coincido con la mayoría de los participantes españoles cuando dicen que la influencia de los medios audiovisuales es muy grande a favor de la diferenciación entre la c/s/z, como para que esto se vaya perdiendo a lo largo del tiempo. Por ahí mencionaban el hecho de la influencia del dinero (PIB) como un factor importante también a considerar. A nivel univesitario me he dado cuenta que la gente joven en su mayoría hace la distinción, lo cual personalmente me parece bien, pero existe también gente joven que no la hace, habla, digamos con acento "más sevillano" y no por eso los califican de catetos, pues es un rasgo característico de esta parte de España. A mi me gustaría que en América también se hiciese la distinción, creo que favorecería el tener menos errores a la hora de escribir, sobretodo en la gente muy joven que empieza con las letras. Inclusive, en algunas ocasiones (a pesar de ser mexicano) he tenido la necesidad de pronunciar la c/z de forma castiza para no caer en errores (sobretodo por teléfono). No obstante, el acento andaluz pareciera (ojo, es mi percepción) no ir de la mano con tal distinción, esto es, a la gente en la calle le sale sesear, es algo natural, tanto como "comerse" las últimas letras de algunas palabras al hablar, por ejemplo cuando se dice: "pero que cosa más gra*c*iosa. Anda, vamoj a comé que ya es tarde". Osea, por un lado cuidando de no sesear, pero por otro comiéndose las últimas letras, como con los comentaristas y periodistas de canal sur, a los cuales se les exige una "correcta" pronunciación aunque se note forzado. Ojalá no me malinterpreten, es solo una forma de percibir y no criticar. En fin, que el acento es el acento, y por mucho que hagamos será difícil cambiar, no sé, quizás con el tiempo.


----------



## Guachipem

> Creo que no van por ahí los tiros, aunque coincido sin embargo en que la mayoría de los españoles piensa que nuestra forma de hablar es la correcta, sin darse cuenta que representamos apenas el 10% de los hispanohablantes.


 
Aunque quienes hagan la distinción sean apenas un 10%, en mi opinión esa distinción es la correcta. Si no me equivoco, esa era la pronunciación original ¿no? Pues debería considerarse la pronunciación más correcta. Eso no quita que sesear esté mal, pero de algún modo el distinguir z y s lo veo que es como debería ser. Del mismo modo creo que lo correcto sería la distinción entre "y" y "ll", aunque ahora está muy extendido el yeísmo, tanto que yo jamás he oído la distinción. 

Por cierto, en algunas regiones andaluzas se produce algo que no es ni distinción de s y z, ni seseo y ceceo. Hay gente que habla como le salga. No soy el único que se ha dado cuenta ¿no? Yo he oído a gente decir cosas como: "nesecito sapatoh nuevoh" , intercambiando "z" y "s".


----------



## xeneize

> Guachipem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque quienes hagan la distinción sean apenas un 10%, en mi opinión esa distinción es la correcta. Si no me equivoco, esa era la pronunciación original ¿no? Pues debería considerarse la pronunciación más correcta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno en mi opinión no. Ninguna de las dos es más o menos correcta, creo yo. Lo de que la distinción la hacen pocos, es un dato númerico nomás, y no la hace incorrecta ni correcta.
> Pero, hay también que resaltar que el 90% de los hispanohablantes sesean.
> Lo que no quita nada al *sezeo* español, obvio (me llama la atención que exista un término para el seseo, que es la forma más común por lejos, y no exista para lo que hacen en buena parte de España, así que acabo de crearlo ).
> No sé si eso de distinguir sea o no el rasgo más antiguo, pero tampoco le quita o añade nada a mi entender.
> Ya que, de ser así, todo lo más antiguo u original debería ser "más correcto". Las palabras de América más antiguas y originales que las españolas, ¿deberían ser consideradas "mejores", acaso?....¿O viceversa?....
> ¿Qué sería mejor, el ustedes o el vosostros? ¿Él más original de los dos?...¿O deberíamos volver a _vos sois_, que quizás es más antiguo aún?? ¿o a Vuestra Merced?....
> En fin, si se aplica el criterio de la antigüedad al seseo/sezeo, también se debería aplicar, por lógica, a todo lo demás...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto, en algunas regiones andaluzas se produce algo que no es ni distinción de s y z, ni seseo y ceceo. Hay gente que habla como le salga. No soy el único que se ha dado cuenta ¿no? Yo he oído a gente decir cosas como: "nesecito sapatoh nuevoh" , intercambiando "z" y "s".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, esas cosas pueden pasar dondequiera, siempre hay rasgos propios en el habla de muchos, no sólo en Andalucía ni únicamente en español, sino en cualquier idioma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMurillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mi me gustaría que en América también se hiciese la distinción,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, pero si ya es difícil que desaparezca la distinción en España, ¡imaginate esa!
> Mucho más probable que antes terminemos hablando inglés tanto de un lado del Océano como del otro
Click to expand...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El artículo de Wikipedia (en inglés) dice lo siguiente:

(Para ahorrar espacio, voy a decir que el sonido de la _zeta_ es el que se usa en la mayoría de España cuando pronuncian z, ce o ci, y el sonido de la _ese_ lo que en la mayoría de América usamos cuando pronunciamos s, z, ce o ci.)

Distinción: pronunciar diferente la _s _(se pronuncia como la _ese) _y la _z_ y la _c_ después de _e_ o_ i, (_que se pronuncia como la _zeta)_.
Confusión: Da lugar a al menos cuatro patrones de pronunciación:
A) Ceceo - La _s,_ la _z_ y la _c_ después de _e_ o_ i _se pronuncian como la _zeta_.  
B) Seseo- La _s,_ la _z_ y la _c_ después de _e_ o_ i _se pronuncian como la _ese_.
C) Ceseo- Pronunciar la _s_ como la _zeta._
D) Seceo- Pronunciar la _z_ y _c _como la _ese._

Las últimas dos se dan en zonas donde coexisten la distinción y el seseo. Muchos latinoamericanos, al tratar de imitar el acento español, caemos en la A, C y D.


----------



## Horazio

Fernando said:


> ...no te entendemos. Sabemos que no eres hispanohablante pero.....


 
Perdon! Conteste cualquier cosa por no haber leido bien la pregunta!

(Soy hispanohablante de Montevideo)


----------



## L4ut4r0

Guachipem said:


> Aunque quienes hagan la distinción sean apenas un 10%, en mi opinión esa distinción es la correcta. Si no me equivoco, esa era la pronunciación original ¿no? Pues debería considerarse la pronunciación más correcta.



Resumen de Elogio del ceceo.

La pronunciación y ortografía originales diferenciaban 4 sonidos: s (como el inglés rose o el italiano rosa; rosa = /roza/), ss (s actual; passar = /pasar/), z (dz; dezir = /dedzir/) y ç (ts plaça = /platsa/). Los 4 sonidos se unieron en Castilla s-ss por un lado y z-ç por otro. Sin embargo la tendencia en Andalucía era unir s-z por un lado y ss-ç por otro. La mezcla de gente de diferentes lugares hizo imposible que se hicieran las uniones de diferente forma y por eso que en América se unieron los 4 sonidos y quedó ss (que hoy se escribe s).


----------



## BMurillo

Ya, pero si ya es difícil que desaparezca la distinción en España, ¡imaginate esa!
Mucho más probable que antes terminemos hablando inglés tanto de un lado del Océano como del otro [/quote]

Xene, yo lo que he dicho es que "me gustaría", algo así como un anhelo, un sueño, como un ideal, no significa que yo particularmente crea que ocurrirá, ni mucho menos.

La historia de los lenguajes es muy interesante, y nadie sabe que va a pasar, ni siquiera con el propio inglés americano, que es el lenguaje de la superpotencia actual. Quizá deberíamos, como hispanoparlantes, voltear un poco la mirada hacia la frontera sur de los EE.UU., en donde se entremezclan, por factores más económicos que socioculturales, dos de los tres idiomas más hablados del planeta, el español y el inglés. A lo mejor den origen a un tercer idioma en un plazo corto de tiempo...


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Para mí, Nightlone, la clave a tus preguntas es que en España es muy difícil, casi imposible que las formas hispanoamericanas del español se extiendan en España porque en España la gente común está convencida de que el Español peninsular de España es la forma más correcta del idioma y las formas hispanoamericanas no gozan de prestigio.


Sin embargo lo que yo veo es que en el Norte de España tradicionalmente se nos ha enseñado que nuestro castellano es más "correcto" que el del Sur, y eso no impide que actualmente en el Norte se estén adoptando formas lingüísticas meridionales. Por lo tanto yo no creo que ese "prestigio" tenga en la práctica muchos efectos.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo pienso que aquí lo importante no es que unos se crean superiores a otros sino simplemente la enorme diferencia que hay en este dato: tal vez un 90% por ciento de la población no distingue los sonidos s/z _pero este 10% restante está segregado y localizado_, no diluído entre el otro 90%.

Aunque la única población que lo hiciese fuera la que vive en la península del Yucatán, lo seguirían haciendo porque allá sería lo que hace todo el mundo.

España está tan lejos de América que no nos influye nada de lo que se haga por allá (ni a la inversa, seguro ), nadie va a decir aquí _jugo de durazno_ porque se haga en otro continente, ni va a tener más ganas de decirlo porque así lo haga una gran cantidad de personas. Lo mismo con estos sonidos, en los tercios norte y medio peninsular nadie sesea. El seseo puede resultar gracioso en boca de un extrajero pero no es algo que nadie quiera para sus hijos. Si tu hijo pequeño no puede hacer la distinción, lo llevarás a un foniatra. Lo mismo que si no supiera diferenciar la _b_ de la _p_ o la _r _de la _g_.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> Sin embargo lo que yo veo es que en el Norte de España tradicionalmente se nos ha enseñado que nuestro castellano es más "correcto" que el del Sur, y eso no impide que actualmente en el Norte se estén adoptando formas lingüísticas meridionales. Por lo tanto yo no creo que ese "prestigio" tenga en la práctica muchos efectos.


 

Sin embargo, ahora en el sur se están adoptando formas del norte, una de las cuales es el tema de este hilo, la desaparición del seseo y ceceo en muchos hablantes andaluces, el uso de vosotros en lugar de ustedes, la aparición esporádica de casos de leísmo o la pérdida de léxico tradicional
En Andalucía el tema del _prestigio _es clave y la tendencia es acercarse al habla del norte, especialmente en los hablantes más cultos.


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía el tema del _prestigio _es clave y la tendencia es acercarse al habla del norte, especialmente en los hablantes más cultos.


Primero habríamos de aclarar a que te refieres con el "habla del norte" :

- Al habla de los valles del Duero y Ebro, Cantábrico, Guadalajara y Cuenca. Tengo dudas de que hayas oído ese acento en tu vida.
- Al habla diglósica A de Madrid : como el locutor del telediario, "sin comerse ninguna letrita".
- Al habla diglósica B de Madrid : vallecano, o mejor dicho, manchego.
- A una combinación de las 2 variantes diglósicas madrileñas.

Hace tiempo un catalán hijo de murcianos me dijo que intentaba hablar castellano "para que no se le identificase como de ninguna región en particular". Me parece que eso es lo que hacen los andaluces que distinguen s/z, y eso no es "prestigio", sino "ser uno más de la tribu". Es lo mismo que nos pasa en el Norte, la gente percibe que nuestro acento es minoritario e intenta adaptarse al dialecto mayoritario : el madrileño-manchego.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> Primero habríamos de aclarar a que te refieres con el "habla del norte" :
> 
> - Al habla de los valles del Duero y Ebro, Cantábrico, Guadalajara y Cuenca. Tengo dudas de que hayas oído ese acento en tu vida.
> - Al habla diglósica A de Madrid : como el locutor del telediario, "sin comerse ninguna letrita".
> - Al habla diglósica B de Madrid : vallecano, o mejor dicho, manchego.
> - A una combinación de las 2 variantes diglósicas madrileñas.
> 
> Hace tiempo un catalán hijo de murcianos me dijo que intentaba hablar castellano "para que no se le identificase como de ninguna región en particular". Me parece que eso es lo que hacen los andaluces que distinguen s/z, y eso no es "prestigio", sino "ser uno más de la tribu". Es lo mismo que nos pasa en el Norte, la gente percibe que nuestro acento es minoritario e intenta adaptarse al dialecto mayoritario : el madrileño-manchego.


 

Tienes razón en que no he sido preciso al usar lo de "habla del norte".
Te aclaro que así es como llamamos en Andalucía, de modo coloquial, al español que se habla más allá de Despeñaperros.
En Andalucía, Cuenca es el norte.
Me refiero al considerado castellano estándar, digamos el de Valladolid.
No sé por qué dudas que haya oído el acento de los valles del Duero y del Ebro.
Mis mejores amigos, con los que hablo a diario, son de Santander y de Valladolid respectivamente.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> Primero habríamos de aclarar a que te refieres con el "habla del norte" :
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo un catalán hijo de murcianos me dijo que intentaba hablar castellano "para que no se le identificase como de ninguna región en particular". Me parece que eso es lo que hacen los andaluces que distinguen s/z, y eso no es "prestigio", sino "ser uno más de la tribu". Es lo mismo que nos pasa en el Norte, la gente percibe que nuestro acento es minoritario e intenta adaptarse al dialecto mayoritario : el madrileño-manchego.


 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el renunciar a su acento propio no es "prestigio", pero una cosa es lo que yo considere y otra la realidad social que observo día a día en Andalucía.
Mucha gente de las ciudades considera más adecuado acercar su habla al castellano peninsular estándar que al de su abuelo del pueblo.
Como contaba antes conozco a padres ceceantes que se dirigen a sus hijos distinguiendo eses y zetas.
¿Por qué? Porque no quieren que sus hijos ceceen. Quieren que sus hijos hablen "bien".


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Me refiero al considerado castellano estándar, digamos el de Valladolid.


Vamos a ver, esos andaluces que imitan el acento de Valladolid ¿ Cómo dirían ? 

- [ekstráño] o [estráño]
- [konstruír] o [kostruír]
- [abstrákto] o [astrákto] ( o [astráto] )
- [estádo] o [estáo]
- [ziudád] o [ziudáz] o [ziudá]
- "estoy seguro de que vendrá" o "estoy seguro que vendrá"
etc.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Mis mejores amigos, con los que hablo a diario, son de Santander y de Valladolid respectivamente.


Entonces, ¿ tú dónde vives, en Santander o en Valladolid ? El que una persona sea de un pueblo no garantiza que hable con acento de ese pueblo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> Vamos a ver, esos andaluces que imitan el acento de Valladolid ¿ Cómo dirían ?
> 
> - [ekstráño] o [estráño]
> - [konstruír] o [kostruír]
> - [abstrákto] o [astrákto] ( o [astráto] )
> - [estádo] o [estáo]
> - [ziudád] o [ziudáz] o [ziudá]
> - "estoy seguro de que vendrá" o "estoy seguro que vendrá"
> etc.
> 
> Entonces, ¿ tú dónde vives, en Santander o en Valladolid ? El que una persona sea de un pueblo no garantiza que hable con acento de ese pueblo.


 


No he dicho que los andaluces imiten el acento de Valladolid, sino que *tienden a acercar su habla *a ese acento ,concretamente en el tema de la distinción y a otras características que no son el acento.
Se hace porque se considera más prestigioso que el acento autóctono.
Con el léxico ocurre lo mismo, se considera más prestigioso, más fino, decir patatas que papas que es como decía el abuelo del pueblo.
Lo demás no tiene que ver con el hilo aunque me gustaría seguir tratándolo quizás en otro hilo.
Vivo en Andalucía, pero trato con gente muy diversa y en la Costa del Sol vive gente de muchos lugares.


----------



## BMurillo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el renunciar a su acento propio no es "prestigio", pero una cosa es lo que yo considere y otra la realidad social que observo día a día en Andalucía.
> Mucha gente de las ciudades considera más adecuado acercar su habla al castellano peninsular estándar que al de su abuelo del pueblo.
> Como contaba antes conozco a padres ceceantes que se dirigen a sus hijos distinguiendo eses y zetas.
> ¿Por qué? Porque no quieren que sus hijos ceceen. Quieren que sus hijos hablen "bien".


Hola Pablo, confirmo lo que comentas. Hace unos días hablaba con unos amigos aquí en Sevilla, y en la charla surgió el tema del "acento andaluz". Además de ser un asunto muy trillado históricamente, muy tratado en este y otros foros, tampoco es mi intención entrometerme en asuntos políticos, ni regionales que quizás solo competan a los propios españoles. Apartándose un poco del tema en cuestión, quisiera subrayar que me parece increíble que estos tiempos haya gente que se avergüence de su forma de hablar, tratando de imitar "acentos" haciéndolo pasar por neutral con tal de agradar a otros, a lo mejor mayoría de la minoría. A mi forma de entender el lenguaje es la identidad de un pueblo.


----------



## Outsider

Guachipem said:


> Aunque quienes hagan la distinción sean apenas un 10%, en mi opinión esa distinción es la correcta. Si no me equivoco, esa era la pronunciación original ¿no?


No exactamente. Puede oír la pronunciación original de las sibilantes del español aquí.


----------



## falbala84

Evidentemente, por lo que veo a diario, estoy de acuerdo con Pablo de Soto, sólo hay que ver el telediario o los programas del Canal Sur (canal autonómico andaluz) para comprobar que los presentadores tienden a perder el acento. Evidentemente, es MUY difícil ocultar el acento andaluz, pero siempre tienden a pronunciar la 'j', las 'd' en los participios, las 'x', etc.

Y no sólo los profesionales, mucha gente a pie de calle cuando es entrevistada o sabe que va a salir en la tele, intenta ocultar su acento. Mis amigos, algunos, dicen que es normal porque si a un vallisoletano le habla un coriano (de mi pueblo) en coriano cerrado, le costaría trabajo entenderlo (hay ceceo y habla muy rápida), pero una cosa es esforzarse por hablar más lento y vocalizando y otra perder el acento, y con lo último no estoy nada de acuerdo, es nuestra seña de identidad.


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> No he dicho que los andaluces imiten el acento de Valladolid, sino que *tienden a acercar su habla *a ese acento ,concretamente en el tema de la distinción y a otras características que no son el acento.


Pero vamos a ver, ¿ Cómo pueden "acercar su habla" al acento de Valladolid ? ¿ Es que viajan regularmente a esta ciudad, para escuchar su acento ? ¿ Es que leen libros de dialectología de Castilla y León ? 

¿ No será más bien que imitan lo que oyen en la radio y TV ? Pues te voy a dar un notición : la mayoría de programas de radio y TV no se hacen en Valladolid, sino en Madrid. 

Ahora, también puede ser que me digas "me da igual Valladolid que Madrid, para mí es todo lo mismo". Un poco como si me dijeras "conozco un señor que habla con acento sudamericano, no sé si de Buenos Aires o de México, pero bueno, para mí es lo mismo".


----------



## CarolMamkny

Empezaré por decir que he sido profesora de castellano/español y traductora por muchos años y he tenido que tratar el tema del uso del vosotros y de la pronunciación “correcta” de las letras s, c y z. Yo soy colombiana (de abuelos españoles) y aunque nunca uso el vosotros al hablar, considero importante que mis estudiantes lo aprendan ya que al igual que “Usted/Ustedes” hace parte del idioma. Con respecto a la diferencia en la pronunciación de estas letras según la región, en vez de ser visto como un “problema” debería ser visto como una razón más para valorar la belleza de nuestro idioma.  Espero que este hilo no se convierta (como muchos otros más) en una discusión de quienes o donde se habla mejor el idioma. ¡Gracias!

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

El sonido de la c y la z es muy bonito, y yo tampoco creo que se vaya a perder porque está de forma natural en la mayor parte de España.

¿Os habéis dado cuenta de que muchos idiomas no tienen ese sonido?

Yo creo que no lo tienen al menos el alemán, el italiano, el chino...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿ Cómo pueden "acercar su habla" al acento de Valladolid ? ¿ Es que viajan regularmente a esta ciudad, para escuchar su acento ? ¿ Es que leen libros de dialectología de Castilla y León ?
> 
> ¿ No será más bien que imitan lo que oyen en la radio y TV ? Pues te voy a dar un notición : la mayoría de programas de radio y TV no se hacen en Valladolid, sino en Madrid.
> 
> Ahora, también puede ser que me digas "me da igual Valladolid que Madrid, para mí es todo lo mismo". Un poco como si me dijeras "conozco un señor que habla con acento sudamericano, no sé si de Buenos Aires o de México, pero bueno, para mí es lo mismo".


 

Me refiero al castellano peninsular estándar, tradicionalmente considerado el de Valladolid. Punto. ¿Qué no existe? Pues bueno, eso es otro tema.
Lo demás es buscarle tres pies al gato.
En la televisión se oyen acentos diversos no sólo el de Madrid.

Me parece de mal gusto la agresividad, por eso dejo el tema.No es mi estilo.
Yo creo que todo el mundo ha entendido lo que quiero decir sin darle mil vueltas al asunto.


----------



## xeneize

> Yo creo que no lo tienen al menos el alemán, el italiano, el chino


 
Y...muchísimos más no lo tienen, seguro que la apabullante mayoría de los idiomas....
Y en muchas áreas de habla inglesa, me resulta que también tienda a desaparecer.
Por lo que respecta a la eventual pérdida de ese sonido en el centro-norte de España, yo no me preocuparía mucho: opino que en todo caso no llegaremos tan adelante, desgraciadamente, como para poderlo comprobar en pesona 
Igual, a la larga no sólo se pierden los rasgos, sino también los idiomas...Todo muda.
Pero de momento, no hay señas de que algo así esté por acaecer, a mí me parece evidente.


Pablo, yo te entiendo muy bien, y te invitaría a quedarte para algunas aportaciones más respecto a este fenómeno muy interesante:

¿Según vos, lo que contás es algo que pasa en las grandes ciudades nomás, o incluso más en algún área específica (oeste, norte, costa, sierras...)?

¿En todas las ciudades igualmente, o más en algunas, y en este caso, en cuáles?

¿Cuáles son exactamente las zonas tradicionalmente _seseantes_ de Andalucía? ¿Y las _ceceantes_? ¿Y las donde se dice _ustedes_ y no _vosotros_? ¿estas zonas coinciden o no?

¿En estas zonas, un chico que sesea, según vos en cuales contextos tiende a no hacerlo (¿en la escuela?...¿con amigos?....¿con foráneos que conozca de otras zonas de España?)

¿Supongo que todavía, sin embargo, no te pasa nada al sesear o al usar _ustedes_ con tus compañeros en la universidad...¿o sí (mirarte raro, sonreír...)??...¿y si ceceás??...

Gracias y chau


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que en Andalucía todo el mundo sabe pronunciar la z, solo que ha habido flexibilidad en la pronunciación de la s y la z y algunos hablantes pronunciaban Zalamanca o Sapato, pero no era una cuestión de que no se pronunciara, sino de que se hacía donde y cuando les parecía bien...o les parece bien, que todavía sucederá.

Pero eso es algo diferente a que simplemente nunca se pronucie la z, porque entonces sí que llega un momento en que no sabes cómo hacerlo.

Vamos, que yo creo que la z la pronunciamos todos los españoles a excepción de los Canarios, por lo que habéis contado algunos. ¿Es así?


----------



## Guachipem

> Vamos, que yo creo que la z la pronunciamos todos los españoles a excepción de los Canarios, por lo que habéis contado algunos. ¿Es así?


 
No la pronunciamos al hablar, pero eso no quiere decir que no sepamos hacerlo. Tampoco tiende nadie a pronunciarla, o muy muy poca gente, y sólo la usamos para imitar el acento peninsular, pero la mayoría de los canarios se confunde al hacerlo, diciendo cosas como "nece*c*ito" (aunque se dan cuenta del error al instante, pero les es difícil controlarlo).

En cuanto a eso de tratar de imitar el acento peninsular estándar o evitar nuestro propio acento, quizás un poco en determinadas ocasiones, pero es que hay algunos que no nos entienden (o eso dicen). Es cierto que hay canarios con el acento muy cerrado, yo mismo no entiendo a la gente de algunos pueblos, pero pienso que el mío es entendible. Yo vocalizo perfectamente, pero aspiro las eses finales y seseo (por el resto mi acento no se diferencia en nada al de un peninsular), pero cuando hablo con algunos peninsulares (muy pocos, pero los hay), me dicen constantemente: ¿qué? ¿no te entiendo? cuando digiste "*s*ierra la puerta" en vez de "cierra la puerta" pensé que querías que la serrara (con una sierra). Por esto, a veces al hablar con un peninsular me veo forzado a pronunciar "correctamente".


----------



## Argónida

De acuerdo con Pablo de Soto en todo lo que ha expuesto. En este tema de la pronunciación de s/z/c, y en general en todos los rasgos que caracterizan las distintas formas de hablar se mezclan temas sociales, culturales, ideológicos y hasta coloniales. Como bien dice Pablo, en Andalucía se tiende a hablar lo que nos llevan años vendiendo como "castellano estándar". Si ese castellano es el de Madrid, el de Valladolid o el de Santander, efectivamente quizá aquí no lo sepamos muy bien. Pero que se nos impone directa o indirectamente una determinada forma de hablar "correcta" diferente a la nuestra o las nuestras, no os quepa duda de que sí: distinguir s de c/z, pronunciar las eses finales, no aspirar la j... Y efectivamente es una pena, pero no sé cómo algunos se sorprenden. En este mismo foro abundan los mensajes en los que se define esa forma de hablar como "la correcta", simplemente porque es más coincidente con el código escrito.



xeneize said:


> Pablo, yo te entiendo muy bien, y te invitaría a quedarte para algunas aportaciones más respecto a este fenómeno muy interesante:
> 
> ¿Según vos, lo que contás es algo que pasa en las grandes ciudades nomás, o incluso más en algún área específica (oeste, norte, costa, sierras...)?
> 
> ¿En todas las ciudades igualmente, o más en algunas, y en este caso, en cuáles?
> 
> ¿Cuáles son exactamente las zonas tradicionalmente _seseantes_ de Andalucía? ¿Y las _ceceantes_? ¿Y las donde se dice _ustedes_ y no _vosotros_? ¿estas zonas coinciden o no?
> 
> ¿En estas zonas, un chico que sesea, según vos en cuales contextos tiende a no hacerlo (¿en la escuela?...¿con amigos?....¿con foráneos que conozca de otras zonas de España?)
> 
> ¿Supongo que todavía, sin embargo, no te pasa nada al sesear o al usar _ustedes_ con tus compañeros en la universidad...¿o sí (mirarte raro, sonreír...)??...¿y si ceceás??...
> 
> Gracias y chau


 
Suele pasar más en las zonas urbanas y entre las personas que alcanzan ciertos niveles académicos. Yo he conocido a gente de zonas ceceantes, que ceceaban, y al empezar una carrera universitaria me han dicho literalmente: "ya tengo que empezar a cambiar mi forma de hablar, que voy a ser universitario".

No creo que sea una cuestión de zonas, pero sí de determinados rasgos dialectales: por ejemplo, se tiende a eliminar más el ceceo que el seseo, está "peor visto".

Del tema de las zonas seseantes y ceceantes se ha escrito mucho. En este mismo foro hay varios hilos donde incluso se aportan mapas. Pero no está claro del todo porque hay comarcas e incluso ciudades donde conviven ambas formas, e incluso la distinción. La provincia de Córdoba, por ejemplo, es seseante, con una s muy característica distinta a la sevillana, donde en la capital también se sesea, pero no en la mayoría de los pueblos.

El "ustedeo" es propio de la Andalucía occidental, pero no todo el mundo lo usa y no en todas las circunstancias.

Un chico que cecea o sesea y tiende a no hacerlo en determinadas circunstancias, probablemente lo evitará en contextos académicos (instituto, universidad), quizá con personas que no sesean/cecean, cuando viaja a otras zonas...

Y sí, te pueden mirar raro e incluso reirse si seseas, usas el "ustedeo" y sobre todo si ceceas. Yo escucho a diario a compañeros de trabajo (todos son universitarios) decir: qué mal hablamos los andaluces, y corregir a quien cecea o tacharlo de inculto.



Ynez said:


> Yo creo que en Andalucía todo el mundo sabe pronunciar la z, solo que ha habido flexibilidad en la pronunciación de la s y la z y algunos hablantes pronunciaban Zalamanca o Sapato, pero no era una cuestión de que no se pronunciara, sino de que se hacía donde y cuando les parecía bien...o les parece bien, que todavía sucederá.
> 
> Pero eso es algo diferente a que simplemente nunca se pronucie la z, porque entonces sí que llega un momento en que no sabes cómo hacerlo.
> 
> Vamos, que yo creo que la z la pronunciamos todos los españoles a excepción de los Canarios, por lo que habéis contado algunos. ¿Es así?


 
En las zonas seseantes de Andalucía nadie pronuncia la z de manera espontánea. Pueden aprender a pronunciarla igual que pueden aprender a pronunciar la schwa inglesa, como un sonido extraño a los de la lengua materna.

Y no creo que haya existido "flexibilidad" en su pronunciación. En las zonas ceceantes, lo general y lo normal es no pronunciar la s, y en las zonas seseantes lo contrario. Esa mezcla de la que hablas es producto de lo que yo misma explicaba al principio de este mensaje, y de lo que ha explicado Pablo en varias aportaciones a este hilo.


----------



## Agua07

Hola a todos:

Sobre la pregunta original: no creo que eso pase, y si lo hace, perderíamos parte de la riqueza de nuestro idioma.

Por otra parte, leyendo algunos de los post, parece que todos los periodistas, locutores, presentadores de televisión son de Madrid. Muchos de estas personas no son originarias de Madrid, sino que provienen de distintos lugares de España. Aunque sí es verdad que algunos tratan de hablar de una manera más "neutra" perdiendo sus acentos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias, Guachipem y Argónida


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Me parece de mal gusto la agresividad, por eso dejo el tema.No es mi estilo.
> Yo creo que todo el mundo ha entendido lo que quiero decir sin darle mil vueltas al asunto.


Releyendo mis posts #57 y #62, la verdad es que son un poco agresivos, pero es que que me digan que el castellano "estándar" es el del norte, cuando justamente está en avanzado estado de desmantelamiento, es algo que me saca de mis casillas. Pido perdón por la agresividad.

Cuando tenga tiempo suficiente, intentaré abrir un hilo sobre el tema.


----------



## lazarus1907

ampurdan said:


> Contrariamente a lo que muchos creen, nuestra "z" es un sonido moderno, del XVI o XVII, parece ser que en el castellano medieval no existía (en el regía el sistema de diferencias que han aportado otros foreros). Esa innovación no alcanzó a la manera de hablar de América, continente al que llegó una manera de hablar que generalmente fusionaba todas las antiguas distinciones en un solo sonido, otra innovación respecto al sistema medieval. Realmente, nada es más viejo ni más moderno y ambas maneras de hablar están sujetas a cambio.


Concuerdo con Ampurdan: los cambios más importantes en este respecto se produjeron entre los siglos XIV y XVII (más o menos), ya que el español medieval tenía consonantes que no existen hoy, y unas evolucionaron de manera diferente en el norte y el sur de España. No se puede negar la fortísima influencia del seseo andaluz y canario en el español de las Américas, pero también se produjeron varios cambios fonéticos al otro lado del Atlántico.

En fin, aún sigo estudiando esto, y sigo encontrándolo complicadísimo, pero nadie tiene la última palabra; y menos los que no han estudiado este asunto durante años.


----------



## BMurillo

Con respecto a estas dos últimas intervenciones (ampurdan y lazarus), me gustaría decir, con el riesgo de resultar ridículamente empírico, que aunque he buscado en muchas fuentes, principalmente en internet, no he podido corroborar un comentario que en alguna ocasión le escuché decir al comentarista mexicano de radio y televisión Fernando Marcos, en el sentido de que el sonido actual de la c/z (tal como se pronuncia en Castilla) había aparecido digamos "recientemente", a raíz de las dificultades de pronunciación de algún soberano. Esto lo relaciono un poco con la ausencia de este sonido (tal cual existe) en las diferentes lenguas también de origen romance del entorno ibérico español. No estaría nada mal conocer la verdad documentada...a lo mejor da para una tesis doctoral


----------



## chics

El sonido _z_ (pronunciación castellana sin seseo) no existe tampoco en francés, italiano, ni portugués. En rumano, tampoco...


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> El sonido _z_ (pronunciación castellana sin seseo) no existe tampoco en francés, italiano, ni portugués. En rumano, tampoco...



Pero en algunos más sí que está (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiceless_dental_fricative):

inglés, griego, islandés, galés, árabe, swahili...

Esos son probablemente los más conocidos, lo que da una idea de que, en efecto, sí que parece un sonido poco extendido. Aunque la lista de la Wikipedia seguro que no es completa.


----------



## chics

Lo comentaba por esta aportación:


BMurillo said:


> Esto lo relaciono un poco con la ausencia de este sonido (tal cual existe) en las diferentes lenguas también de origen romance del entorno ibérico español.


Me pareció que BMurillo se refería al gallego y al catalán, o tal vez a todas las lenguas romance menos éstas, o a todas ¿el rumano también?. En cualquier caso, creo que el castellano es la única lengua romance viva con este sonido. 

Confieso también que no acabo de comprender la teoría, ya que si una persona tiene dificultades en pronunciar la _s _(¿es eso?), entonces tal vez cecearía, pero no sé si separaría el sonido _s_ en dos, _s_ y _z;_ parece aún más díficil. Releyéndolo, ahora veo (creo) que BMurillo se refiere a las otras lenguas de países vecinos, pero la distinción s/z no coincide geográficamente con España; se sesea en el sur mientras que en Catataluña y Galicia la z suena fricativa en castellano, pero no en las otras lenguas. ¿Crees que pudo ser un soberano de origen vasco?


----------



## aleja

De eso estoy segura ya que sólo se utiliza en España y en ningún otro país hispano parlante. Tardará como todo un tiempo pero creo que es algo que seguramente se dará.


----------



## xeneize

Pero en gallego por lo menos los locutores de la tevé sí tienen el sonido de la z centro-española, a diferencia del catalán y del portugués...


----------



## L4ut4r0

BMurillo said:


> aunque he buscado en muchas fuentes, principalmente en internet, no he podido corroborar un comentario que en alguna ocasión le escuché decir al comentarista mexicano de radio y televisión Fernando Marcos, en el sentido de que el sonido actual de la c/z (tal como se pronuncia en Castilla) había aparecido digamos "recientemente", a raíz de las dificultades de pronunciación de algún soberano.



La Wikipedia en inglés dice que es un mito urbano http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceceo, y es lógico, ¿por qué el rey decía democraθia e idiosincrasia y no democraθia e idiosincraθia?


----------



## BMurillo

chics said:


> Lo comentaba por esta aportación:
> 
> Me pareció que BMurillo se refería al gallego y al catalán, o tal vez a todas las lenguas romance menos éstas, o a todas ¿el rumano también?. En cualquier caso, creo que el castellano es la única lengua romance viva con este sonido.
> 
> Confieso también que no acabo de comprender la teoría, ya que si una persona tiene dificultades en pronunciar la _s _(¿es eso?), entonces tal vez cecearía, pero no sé si separaría el sonido _s_ en dos, _s_ y _z;_ parece aún más díficil. Releyéndolo, ahora veo (creo) que BMurillo se refiere a las otras lenguas de países vecinos, pero la distinción s/z no coincide geográficamente con España; se sesea en el sur mientras que en Catataluña y Galicia la z suena fricativa en castellano, pero no en las otras lenguas.


 
Efectivamente. El comentario de Don Fernando Marcos (escuchado hace casi 20 años) iba en el sentido de que la pronunciación de la c/z por parte del rey _castellano_ surgió como un sonido espontáneo, nunca antes generado tal como lo conocemos hoy en día, y claro, si el rey pronunciaba así entonces debía quedar registrado como norma general en las épocas de Don Antonio de Nebrija. Esto se puede comprobar en algunos niños pequeños (al menos en México) que están empezando a hablar y que _cecean_ sin tener, por supuesto, el antecedente de la pronunciación ibérica.


----------



## mjmuak

BMurillo said:


> Esto lo relaciono un poco con la ausencia de este sonido (tal cual existe) en las diferentes lenguas también de origen romance del entorno ibérico español. No estaría nada mal conocer la verdad documentada...a lo mejor da para una tesis doctoral


 
Mi madre es del norte de Portugal y cecea, pronuncia unas cetas tan cetas como las que digo yo en "civilización" y no es por ningún defecto porque en español no lo hace, tiene cogido todo el acento de mi pueblo y distingue s y z. Me atrevo a decir que en su pueblo todo el mundo cecea o que al menos la gente mayor lo hace, porque la tendencia es acercarse a la norma ("casa" sería con s sonora y "assar" con s "normal"). 

Cuando hago intentos por hablar portugués se ríe de mí y me dice que su ceceo está mejor visto que mi no distinción (a veces me cuesta horrores hacer la s sonora)

Y para que no me borren el post añado que yo no creo que vayamos a perder la distinción s/z en España, está muy arraigada y la gente tiende a perder sus particularidades dialectales y a acercarse a esta norma.

Un saludo


----------



## gato2

Espero que no desaparezca. Cuantos mas sonidos tiene un idioma mas facil es luego asimilar la pronunciacion de otros idiomas.


----------



## pequeño

Los hijos de todos los inmigrantes que conozco hablan perfectamente el "español de acá", incluso aunque tuvieran 4 o 5 años cuando arribaron a estas tierras, o incluso aunque provengan de países no hispanohablantes. Los padres, no, por supuesto. Desconozco lo que pasa cuando los hijos llegan con 10 o 15 años.

Ni la inmigración ni la escasa tasa de natalidad los veo como factores decisivos en la consecuención de ese cambio. Ojo, siempre que no hablemos de hipótesis extremas, como que se volatilizaran todos los españoles de repente.

Se ha mencionado el seseo en Valencia. Lo corroboro: mi padre es uno de esos casos, aunque con muy contadas palabras no lo hace. El motivo es que hasta muy tardía edad no habló castellano con soltura. Antes, sólo valenciano.


----------



## Cecilio

Aquí tenéis un hilo (en inglés) en el que se habló sobre las lenguas en las que existe el sonido /θ/.


----------



## español_y_catalan

Yo soy de Cataluña y no me imagino, ni siquiera en un futuro lejano, suprimiendo el sonido de la ce en nuestro lenguaje. No hay ningún motivo por hacerlo, igual que le pasa a un americano que se va a vivir a inglaterra no olvida sus orígenes. Además, en algunas zonas de Andalucía (ahora no recuerdo cuales) se cecea (es decir, se pronuncia la ce en vez de la ese), y no creo que dentro de unos años vayan a cambiar su forma de decir la ese completamente. ¿No creeis?


----------



## brau

pequeño said:


> Se ha mencionado el seseo en Valencia. Lo corroboro: mi padre es uno de esos casos, aunque con muy contadas palabras no lo hace. El motivo es que hasta muy tardía edad no habló castellano con soltura. Antes, sólo valenciano.


 
Es cierto que hay algunas personas que hablan valenciano casi exclusivamente que confunden el sonido de "z" y "s" en castellano, aunque es un fenómeno muy restringido y en clara regresión, propio hoy en día casi exclusivamente de personas de avanzada edad de zonas muy rurales (a pesar de que se puede encontrar en personas jóvenes con poca educación). Yo me he encontrado con este fenómeno en muy pocas ocasiones, aunque estoy seguro de que una de las razones es el hecho de que no es fácil escuchar hablar castellano a estas personas.

Ahora bien, hay algunas zonas del sur de la Comunidad Valenciana, que tienen el castellano como lengua histórica, donde, sobre todo en las zonas rurales, hay un claro seseo. La comarca de la Vega Baja, capital Orihuela, es donde el fenómeno es más perceptible. La peculiaridad de esto es que el fonema utilizado en esta zona *no es* el mismo que en las zonas seseantes de Andalucía, las Canarias o Latinoamérica, sino el de la letra "s" en el resto de la península. Desconozco la denominación fonética.

Me gustaría comentar también que el español europeo estándar no es ni el natural de Madrid, ni el de Cantabria, ni mucho menos el de Valladolid. Puedo hablar más de Valladolid, por haber estado allí. En esta recomendable ciudad, no es nada extraño escuchar a la gente pronunciar su ciudad como "Valladoliz", el uso del laísmo y leísmo está muy extendido, e incluso escuché pronunciaciones que a mis oídos valencianos sonaban poco menos que aberraciones, como "Actor" pronunciado "Aztor". En Madrid y Cantabria creo que el caso es el mismo, como en todas las zonas de España. No creo que haya ninguna zona específica donde el español hablado diariamente sea el estándar.

Por último, yo tampoco creo que la distinción presente en España corra peligro de desaparecer.


----------



## Sanduman

Corren tiempos difíciles para el mantenimiento de un idioma castizo. Vivimos en la era del spanglish, del chateo y de los mensajes por celular, los que han traído una nueva y casi indecente manera de comunicarse. Muchos no consideran importante escribir correctamente y cada vez son menos los que se escandalizan cuando se topan con una falta de ortografía. Cuando leemos los prospectos impresos en múltiples idiomas que acompañan a algunos electrodomésticos, nos encontramos casi siempre con atrocidades escandalosas en la sección de "español". 

El hilo se ha transformado en una discusión entre los integrantes del 10% acerca del lugar de España en que mejor se pronuncia la "c" o la "z" o dónde se comen menos sílabas. Creo que es ocuparse de la hojita y olvidar el monte. El 90% habla un idioma diferente y cada vez menos parecido. 

Reconozcamos que tenemos un idioma complicadito:
 - c / s / z
 - b / v
 - ll / y
 - una letra exclusiva: la ñ
 - y hasta una que no suena! la h

este cóctel cuasi explosivo se está volviendo materia de especialistas para una generación globalizada que todo lo busca (y necesita) fácil y rápido.

E. Bernard Shaw decía que los (norte) americanos habían olvidado el inglés. Yo creo que algo así puede llegar a pasar con el español. 

No dudo que en algunas zonas de España se mantenga por siempre la pronunciación diferenciada de las s, c y z (aunque se coman sílabas o sustituyan letras al hablar). Los catalanes y los vascos defienden su lengua y hay lugares en América donde habitan tribus que mantienen su idioma y sus costumbres. Pero el grueso va por otro lado. Nos guste o no, la verdad es que vamos hacia otro idioma, una especie esperpenta de esperanto global y sin mayores reglas.


----------



## Outsider

brau said:


> La peculiaridad de esto es que el fonema utilizado en esta zona *no es* el mismo que en las zonas seseantes de Andalucía, las Canarias o Latinoamérica, sino el de la letra "s" en el resto de la península. Desconozco la denominación fonética.



En Canarias y el sur de España: "s" laminar (lamino-alveolar, más precisamente; igual al del inglés, italiano, francés, etc.).

En el resto de España: "s" apical (apico-alveolar)


----------



## Outsider

Jellby said:


> Pero en algunos más sí que está (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiceless_dental_fricative):
> 
> inglés, griego, islandés, galés, árabe, swahili...
> 
> Esos son probablemente los más conocidos, lo que da una idea de que, en efecto, sí que parece un sonido poco extendido. Aunque la lista de la Wikipedia seguro que no es completa.


Un hilo sobre este sonido.


----------



## alexacohen

Pues no.
No creo que ningún andaluz deje de pronunciar las "z". Aunque a veces las confunda con las "s".


----------



## chics

> Sacado del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:
> *2.* El seseo [...] se da en algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz. También existe seseo entre las clases populares de Valencia, Cataluña, Mallorca y el País Vasco, cuando hablan castellano, y se da asimismo en algunas zonas rurales de Galicia.





> Es cierto que hay algunas personas que hablan valenciano casi exclusivamente que confunden el sonido de "z" y "s" en castellano, aunque es un fenómeno muy restringido y en clara regresión, propio hoy en día casi exclusivamente de personas de avanzada edad de zonas muy rurales (a pesar de que se puede encontrar en personas jóvenes con poca educación). Yo me he encontrado con este fenómeno en muy pocas ocasiones, aunque estoy seguro de que una de las razones es el hecho de que no es fácil escuchar hablar castellano a estas personas.


Buenos días. 

No sé cómo comentar lo que quisiera sin que salten chispas ni empiecen discusiones políticas. 

Digamos que me uno en cierta manera al punto de vista de Pablo de Soto y otros, y además lo amplío geográficamente. Me refiero a que parece que algunos sienten que el deje andaluz hace más basto, menos culto, menos profesional o creíble... Lo mismo ocurre en nuestra tierra. 

Me explico, es cierto, como explica Brau, que en el este y noreste de España (no me meteré con otras zonas, por puro desconocimiento) se habla además otra lengua. Decimos siempre que hay bilingüismo total y es cierto. Sin embargo, hace bastantes años no era tan así, mi abuela hablaba inglés (era muy moderna ) pero nunca llegó a pronunciar una _z_ metiendo la lengua entre los dientes. Distinguía _s_ sorda de sonora en castellano, y sabía pronunciar la _z_, pero le era más cómodo hacerlo así. No era inculta ni campesina ni de medio rural, ni una mujer que "hace sopas". En su época era lo más normal del mundo. La lengua nativa de mi abuela y de mucha gente de su entorno no era el castellano. Su manera de pronunciar la _z_ es el mismo que hacen hoy en día mis amigos italianos y franceses, que por cierto me han confesado que también saben hacer la z, pero les _da pereza_ y además _no les gusta_. *:-S*

Estoy de acuerdo con Brau en que este fenómeno, "habitantes de España cuya primera lengua no es el castellano" está en clara regresión. Básicamente -nota para extranjeros- hubo una época en la que todo el mundo tuvo que dominarla y que era la de escolarización, etc. y aún otra época (la actual) en la que todo el mundo aprende voluntariamente ambas lenguas desde chiquito, en la escuela, en la calle, con la tele, etc.

Bueno, pues este _todo el mundo_ no es exactísimo. Alguno hay que se siente más cómodo en castellano y lo usa siempre que puede, y alguno hay que ídem con el catalán. Conozco gente cultísima, doctores, universitarios con máster e idiomas... que cuando intenta hablar en catalán, sus interlocutores le cambian de lengua al segundo. Con otras personas igualmente cultas y vividas ocurre ésto en castellano. Y también hay casos mucho menos extremos, por ejemplo, la doctora en informática con cuatro idiomas de Gerona, que pronuncia _s _sordas y sonoras en castellano por que le es más cómodo.

No hablo de nacionalismos ni de política. Hablo de gente que domina el castellano pero que no tiene porqué sentirse cómoda con la pronunciación _z_ de Valladolid, como le pasará también a un español de origen portugués, por ejemplo. 

Aclaro que en Cataluña estas personas que sesean son contadas, y que efectivamente parece que cada vez son menos. 

No me parece correcto que se les trate de ermitaños y de incultos. Volviendo al panispánico, no sé si habla de los inmigrantes pobres de otros lugares que llegaron a trabajar o a los lugareños incultos que hablaban ese dialecto de pueblo. En cualquier caso, me parece una descripción un poco desfasada, ya que la sociedad ha cambiado mucho desde entonces.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Sanduman said:


> Reconozcamos que tenemos un idioma complicadito:
> - c / s / z
> - b / v
> - ll / y
> - una letra exclusiva: la ñ
> - y hasta una que no suena! la h



En comparación con el francés o el inglés (por no ir más lejos) nuestras reglas ortográficas son para niños chicos. 

Si le dices a uno que no tuviese ni idea de ortografía "Yo hablo español", lo más que podría hacer sería escribir "Llo ablo español". Si dijeses "I speak English", ¿cómo lo escribirías? ¿Ai espik inglis? ¿Y speek Ingleesh?


----------



## ampurdan

La mayor o menor dificultad relativa de la ortografía de la lengua castellana es un tema que puede ser tratado independientemente en otro hilo y no es necesario para discutir el presente tema.

Por favor, cíñanse al tema de la discusión.

ampurdan (moderador)


----------



## McLews

Baaaa
Eso de la c, s y z es algo muy antiguo que debe ya abolirse, igual que el vosotros, se siente uno como un anciano conjugando esos verbos asi,

Prefiero segir usando SAPATOS y SEPILLO
hagan USTEDES lo mismo


----------



## Ibermanolo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Me refiero al castellano peninsular estándar, tradicionalmente considerado el de Valladolid. Punto. ¿Qué no existe? Pues bueno, eso es otro tema.
> Lo demás es buscarle tres pies al gato.
> En la televisión se oyen acentos diversos no sólo el de Madrid.
> 
> Me parece de mal gusto la agresividad, por eso dejo el tema.No es mi estilo.
> Yo creo que todo el mundo ha entendido lo que quiero decir sin darle mil vueltas al asunto.


 
Además no es tanta la diferencia entre lo que se habla en Valladolid y en Madrid. Comparar las pequeñas diferencias que pueda haber con las que hay entre el español de Argentina y el de México me parece disparatado.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Coincido con casi todos los españoles en que en España lejos de perderse la distinción entre ambos fonemas la tendencia es a extenderse dicha distinción en regiones donde no se hacía. Con el uso de vosotros pasa un tanto de los mismo. Cada vez se impone más el uso del tú/vosotros frente al usted/ustedes.


----------



## ManPaisa

No creo que desaparezca, por la influencia de los medios de comunicación, que han extendido la _distinción_ a hablantes de zonas tradicionalmente seseantes o ceceantes dentro de la propia España.

Sin embargo, en la medida en que la población hispanohablante crezca en Latinoamérica, Estados Unidos y Canadá a una tasa mayor que en España, y que aumente la presencia y prestigio de los medios hispanohablantes de estos lados, esa pronunciación será vista cada vez más como una característica regional, y perderá definitivamente la posibilidad de recuperar el estatus de estándar que tuvo (por lo menos en círculos académicos) hasta hace unas décadas.


----------



## joseluisblanco

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España no sólo no va a desaparecer la distinción c/z sino que se está extendiendo...
> ...La moda entre la gente joven más culta y urbana es distinguir c/z...


 PABLO DE SOTO: caramba, ignoraba que en España se puede distinguir el sonido-pronunciación c/z, ¿como es esto?
Tal vez lo puedas descrbir de manera escrita, y si no tendría que pedirte el heroico favor de que subas a internet algo como un MP3 para poder escuchar.
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Namarne

joseluisblanco said:


> PABLO DE SOTO: caramba, ignoraba que en España se puede distinguir el sonido-pronunciación c/z, ¿como es esto?


Disculpa, pero no creo que quisiera decir que se distinga el sonido "ce" del sonido "zeta", sino que alude a un único sonido, el representado tanto por la z como por la c delante de e, i. 
En cuanto a la pregunta inicial, coincido con la última apreciación de Jellby.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Namarne: tal vez yo haya entendido mal, pero creo que precisamente se refirió a eso y de ahí mi extrañeza; tal vez el mismo PABLO DE SOTO pueda aclararlo.


----------



## Jellby

joseluisblanco said:


> Namarne: tal vez yo haya entendido mal, pero creo que precisamente se refirió a eso y de ahí mi extrañeza; tal vez el mismo PABLO DE SOTO pueda aclararlo.



Eso fue sólo un lío entre "pronunciación española de c/z" y "distinción entre el sonido de s y c/z".

 (Regla 12: No reacciones en el hilo, reporta por favor)


----------



## Agró

¿Podríamos prescindir de las grafías c-z-s (que al fin y al cabo sólo son convenciones) y limitarnos a los símbolos fonéticos /s/ y /θ/? Así no habría malas interpretaciones.
En cuanto al tema del hilo, aquí la distinción goza de buena salud. No creo que yo llegue a verla desaparecer, pero todo puede ser; ya ha pasado con otros fenómenos fonológicos: pérdida de la distinción de 'y' y 'll', aumento de la aspiración de 's' postvocálica, etc.


----------



## lautaro

La gente que yo he conocido en España y en América Látina me dió como la impresión de tener la tendencia (tal vez no sólo en la fonética) en conservar lo propio. Mientras más la conversación avanza entre un seseante y un ceceante cada uno trata de defender su propia pronunciación. no creo que una fusión de los dos fonémas sea algo que occurriría por cuestiones sociolingûísticas más que puramente diacrónicas.

Sólo mi humilde opinión.


----------



## El peruano

En respuesta a la pregunta original de este foro, mi opinión, con todo respeto es que la tendencia siempre es progresar a lo que más conviene a la lengua. Reglas a veces necesitan ser simplificadas para que sean alcanzadas por todos, esa ha sido la clave del inglés para su expansión mundial. Nuestro idioma necesita librarse de algunos tratos medievales que ahora son obsoletos, el ceceo debe permanecer como algo que caracteriza a España, pero no al castellano. Creo firmemente que desaparecerá el ceceo pues si hablamos de un español "comercial" y sin fronteras el uso que los españoles le dan a la C y Z no caracteriza ni el 5 % del total de hispanohablantes.
y los hispanohablantes seseamos y mucho !!!!


----------



## Agró

El peruano said:


> En respuesta a la pregunta original de este foro, mi opinión, con todo respeto es que la tendencia siempre es progresar a lo que más conviene a la lengua. Reglas a veces necesitan ser simplificadas para que sean alcanzadas por todos, esa ha sido la clave del inglés para su expansión mundial. Nuestro idioma necesita librarse de algunos tratos medievales que ahora son obsoletos, el ceceo debe permanecer como algo que caracteriza a España, pero no al castellano. Creo firmemente que desaparecerá el ceceo pues si hablamos de un español "comercial" y sin fronteras el uso que los españoles le dan a la C y Z no caracteriza ni el 5 % del total de hispanohablantes.
> y los hispanohablantes seseamos y mucho !!!!



Estás confundiendo conceptos. En España no se cecea (excepto en casos muy contados). Lo que hacemos los españoles, mayoritariamente, es *distinguir* entre /s/ y /θ/, es decir, pronunciamos de forma diferente: ca*s*a /'ka*s*a/ y ca*z*a /'ka*θ*a/. Los que cecean, en España, pronuncian esas dos palabras así: /'ka*θ*a/. Los que sesean, en España y en América, pronuncian esas dos palabras así: /'ka*s*a/.


----------



## ManPaisa

El peruano said:


> Nuestro idioma necesita librarse de algunos tratos medievales que ahora son obsoletos, el ceceo debe permanecer como algo que caracteriza a España, pero no al castellano. Creo firmemente que desaparecerá el ceceo pues si hablamos de un español "comercial" y sin fronteras el uso que los españoles le dan a la C y Z no caracteriza ni el 5 % del total de hispanohablantes.


Ya lo han dicho varios.  Por la influencia de los medios de comunicación y por la presión social, cada vez hay menos _ceceantes_ y _seseantes_ en España.  La tendencia es hacia el crecimiento de la _distinción_.

No hay que confundir los tres conceptos.


----------



## El peruano

pero la tendencia es para hablar : 

Casa - (kasa) 
cerveza - (serbesa)


Esto es lo que quiero decir: 
*seseo *


m. Pronunciación o articulación de la z o la c como s ante e o i
Que ya es lo que hacemos por aqui. ok ?


----------



## ManPaisa

El peruano said:


> pero la tendencia es para hablar :
> 
> Casa - (kasa)
> cerveza - (serbesa)



En España, no. La tendencia es cada vez más hacia la distinción.

En Latinoamérica tampoco. No se trata de una tendencia, sino de una realidad.


----------



## El peruano

ManPaisa said:


> En España, no. La tendencia es cada vez más hacia la distinción.
> 
> En Latinoamérica tampoco. No se trata de una tendencia, sino de una realidad.


 

Bueno amigo yo sé muy bien que es una realidad para América ...


----------



## Antpax

El peruano said:


> pero la tendencia es para hablar :
> 
> Casa - (kasa)
> cerveza - (serbesa)
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que quiero decir:
> *seseo *
> 
> 
> m. Pronunciación o articulación de la z o la c como s ante e o i
> Que ya es lo que hacemos por aqui. ok ?


 
Hola:

¿la tendencia, dónde? Como te dijo Manpaisa en América se sesea pero en España se distinguen los sonidos.

Una pequeña corrección Manpaisa. En España no es que se tienda hacia la distinción, es que se ha distinguido toda la vida, y se sigue haciendo. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ManPaisa

Antpax said:


> Una pequeña corrección Manpaisa. En España no es que se tienda hacia la distinción, es que se ha distinguido toda la vida, y se sigue haciendo.


Hola, Ant.  Yo me refería a las regiones tradicionalmente seseantes y ceceantes (de Andalucía).  Por lo que entiendo, muchos jóvenes allí ahora hacen o intentan hacer la distinción.


----------



## Södertjej

No entiendo cómo se puede debatir durante seis páginas la evidencia: 

1. En América se sesea y no se usa vosotros (al menos en general, ignoro si habrá una excepción en alguna zona concreta). 

2. En España, (de nuevo, en general, salvo en algunas zonas), ni se sesea, ni se cecea, y sí usa el vosotros. 

Llevamos haciéndolo así siglos y en ningún momento se ha percibido un cambio en esos usos por lo que no hay indicación alguna para suponer que eso vaya a cambiar en un futuro mínimamente cercano por mucho que crezca la población en America y las tasas de nacimiento en Europa no.

En cuanto a las zonas ceceantes, es cierto que el ceceo tradicionalmente se considera algo rural y se intentaba evitar en entornos más formales, cosa que no pasa con el seseo. Puede ser que la influencia de la televisión ayude a que los ceceantes tiendan a imitar la pronunciación tradicional española, con distinción de z y s, sobre todo fuera de su entorno más directo. Pero Antonio Banderas cecea orgullosísimo y no es un tarugo analfabeto. Claro que cuando se pone más serio en las entrevistas deja de cecear, lo que quizá demuestre que el ceceo es más de "andar por casa". Eso sí, jamás le he oído  sesear (salvo cuando lo requería el papel que desempeñaba, que eso no cuenta).


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> 2. En España, (de nuevo, en general, salvo en algunas zonas), ni se sesea, ni se cecea, y sí usa el vosotros.


Andalucía representa alrededor del 18% de la población de España, lo cual no es despreciable.  Si suponemos que toda Andalucía es seseante o ceceante y que toda España es hispanohablante, tenemos que esas zonas representan una proporción importante de la población española.

Nota:  Ya sé que en Andalucía hay gente que hace la distinción y también que no todo el resto de España la hace, pero aun así, la cifra es alta, por lo menos para mí.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Andalucía representa alrededor del 18% de la población de España, lo cual no es despreciable. Si suponemos que toda Andalucía es seseante o ceceante y que toda España es hispanohablante, tenemos que esas zonas representan una proporción importante de la población española.
> 
> Nota: Ya sé que en Andalucía hay gente que hace la distinción y también que no todo el resto de España la hace, pero aun así, la cifra no es despreciable.


 
Por supuesto que no, si a esto le sumas Canarias y partes de Extremandura, son aún menos despreciables.


----------



## Södertjej

Sí manpaisa, estoy en España, me consta el tamaño de Andalucía y su población y además sesean en Canarias y algunas zonas de Extremadura y Murcia, por ejemplo. Y cecear sólo cecean en Andalucía, que yo sepa. Donde también es cierto que hay gente que pronuncia z y s, si bien sus s son diferentes a las castellanas.

Pero el caso es que sean más o menos los andaluces seseantes, su acento no se está extendiendo hacia Castilla donde el seseo no se da, por eso la premisa inicial de la pregunta del hilo es la que cuestiono. En las zonas donde se distingue entre z y s, o sea, España, salvo las famosas zonas seseantes/ceceantes, no hay nada que indique que esa pronunciación esté modificándose en favor del seseo. Por tanto preguntarse si la distinción z s va a de desaparecer donde existe, no parece tener mucha vuelta de hoja.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> En las zonas donde se distingue entre z y s, o sea, España, salvo las famosas zonas seseantes/ceceantes, no hay nada que indique que esa pronunciación esté modificándose en favor del seseo. Por tanto preguntarse si la distinción z s va a de desaparecer donde existe, no parece tener mucha vuelta de hoja.


En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo.  
No sé de dónde sacaron tan descabellada premisa.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> No sé de dónde sacaron tan descabellada premisa.


Pues ya lleva la cosa dos años y seis páginas de debate sobre la posibilidad de que suceda algo en un sitio donde no se da.


----------



## AkaneMiyano

Cierto, lo que dicen. Es algo raro de pensar puesto que no hay nada que amerite que esté sucediendo.

De todas formas, hablando mal y pronto, la tendencía popular por lo general es la que suele persistir (por algo acá nos volvimos seseadores), pero los españoles están aislados en Europa, no pasa como acá en América que hay diferentes acentos conviviendo uno al lado del otro y que en ciertos puntos limitrofes se mezclan.
Los medios de comunicación influyen, pero a menos que la taza de inmigración de latinos hacia europa aumente enormemente no creo que el acento desaparezca, puede que disminuya un poco o si llega a desaparecer, lo hará en MUCHO MUCHO MUCHO tiempo; no en 50 o 200 o 300 años, tsk.

Esto me hace pensar en si los latinos hablariamos algún día sin seseo y la verdad veo más imposible a esto que lo otro.
Eso nunca va a suseder a menos que la influencia española llegue a ser mucha en algún momento, pero dudo que eso pueda pasar mientras nosotros seamos más población. Además otra vez la razón de que España no esté de este lado del charco hace que la influencia potencial sea internet (principalmente por escrito) y lo que puede "venir" por tierra o televisión, es escaso.
Otro factor que imposibilita esto es que hablamos el "mismo" idioma. Por chat y en internet yo suelo usar varías expresiones españolas como "mola" y palabras en inglés, japonés, italiano y etc etc. ¿Si hablo así en directo? Sí y no: puedo decir las palabras en otros idiomas pero no puedo decir expresiones españolas porque las siento raras y no propias; me incomoda decirlas porque no es mi castellano y ya :/ (de por sí como soy argentina, me incomoda incluso decir "tú", así que xDU) Supongo que también tiene que ver el hecho de que lo "distinto" siempre llama más la atención...El castellano europeo es como el abuelito de todos nosotros, al que conocemos bastante y el que vivirá muchísimos siglos más 8D


----------



## Ibermanolo

ManPaisa said:


> Andalucía representa alrededor del 18% de la población de España, lo cual no es despreciable. Si suponemos que toda Andalucía es seseante o ceceante y que toda España es hispanohablante, tenemos que esas zonas representan una proporción importante de la población española.
> 
> Nota: Ya sé que en Andalucía hay gente que hace la distinción y también que no todo el resto de España la hace, pero aun así, la cifra es alta, por lo menos para mí.


 
El tema es que muchos andaluces no cecean o sesean sino que lo mezclan todo, la misma persona en una misma conversación puede hacer correctamente la distinción en unas palabras, en otras cecear y en otras sesear. Eso es al menos lo que interpreta mi oido. Por otra parte hay zonas de Andalucía donde hacen la distinción (Jaén, zonas de Almería y Granada...). En Extremadura y Murcia los seseantes tienden a cero. En el único sitio de España donde sesean y utilizan el "ustedes" al estilo americano es en Canarias.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ibermanolo said:


> El tema es que muchos andaluces no cecean o sesean sino que lo mezclan todo, la misma persona en una misma conversación puede hacer correctamente la distinción en unas palabras, en otras cecear y en otras sesear. Eso es al menos lo que interpreta mi oido.



Sí, lo he notado. Me da la impresión de que a ratos se fijan en lo que dicen y otras veces no.  Se oye muy chistoso, incluso porque ni la s del seseo ni la c del ceceo son iguales a las de más al norte.

En mi experiencia, los americanos que intentan imitar a los españoles todos lo hacen con ceceo -- y ni cuenta se dan de la burrada que están cometiendo.


----------



## RacoonGirl

A mí no me molesta, cada uno que pronuncie como quiera. Yo diferencio entre c y s, y sinceramente me gusta más, son letras diferentes y creo que lo suyo es pronunciarlas diferente


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Yo dudo que a corto/medio plazo el fonema /θ/ desaparezca, de hecho como dicen se está imponiendo sobre los demás acentos característicos de cada zona. 

Y no sólo eso, en lugares como Mallorca, donde no existe un acento de castellano como tal, la gente tiende a hablar en un castellano estándar (peninsular), casi artificial, aunque se pueda caer en los dejes típicos como des intervocálicas o cosas así.

Cuando en el futuro la influencia de Latinoamérica crezca en el mundo y también sobre España, quizá se extienda su manera de hablar. Desconozco si está pasando lo mismo con el inglés americano sobre el británico, pero quizá sea un buen paralelismo.


----------



## chics

El peruano said:


> pero la tendencia es para hablar :
> 
> Casa - (kasa)
> cerveza - (serbesa)


No, no es para nada así. Como te han dicho, en España, la tendencia es, si acaso, justamente lo contrario. En América supongo que todos seguirán seseando pero eso no influye lo más mínimo en la manera de hablar en Europa. 

Con la inmigración masiva de hispanoamericanos en España es posible que aún se refuerce más esta distinción, como reacción y para diferenciarse de ellos, que quizás refuercen a su vez su manera de hablar o tal vez, en España digo, la acaben adaptando a la de los locales. Pero aún es muy pronto para saberlo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Son sonidos que se incorporan a la más temprana edad, casi nadie los cambia si no es con una motivación muy clara; por poner un ejemplo, un presentador de noticias que tenga que pulir su pronunciación para hacerla aceptable para el público al cual se dirige. Tengo un compañero de trabajo gallego que hoy ronda los cincuenta y cinco, y que llegó aquí con seis años de edad. A pesar de los cincuenta años que lleva viviendo entre nosotros, a juzgar por su pronunciación -incluida la de la ce y la zeta- parecería que hubiese bajado hace unos minutos del avión. Y es la regla –me animo a decir absoluta- de todos los españoles no seseantes en su tierra de origen, y que han vivido y viven todavía en América. No se volvieron seseantes. Muchísimo más esfuerzo aún le daría a un latinoamericano que vive en España lograr pronunciarlas como es general allí, ya que significa incorporar al piloto automático un sonido que no nos es natural; a menos que tenga muy corta edad, es muy difícil que pueda hacerlo sin trabajar mucho en ello. ¡Viva la diversidad! Pero qué bueno sería no sesear, habría muchas menos faltas de ortografía por estas tierras. Museo de los horrores es poco decir sobre tantas cosas que uno lee.


----------



## Södertjej

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Tengo un compañero de trabajo gallego que hoy ronda los cincuenta y cinco, y que llegó aquí con seis años de edad. A pesar de los cincuenta años que lleva viviendo entre nosotros, a juzgar por su pronunciación -incluida la de la ce y la zeta- parecería que hubiese bajado hace unos minutos del avión.


No parece muy natural esa falta de influencia del entorno. Comprendo que alguien que se traslada a otro país con 35 años mantenga su acento originario, pero que un niño se mantenga al margen del idioma mayoritario (en este caso variedad) resulta muy poco usual. Los niños absorben como esponjas.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Por cierto, estaba escuchando música y me he dado cuenta de una cosa: muchos cantantes españoles que distinguen cuando hablan, sesean cuando cantan. ¿Será para parecer más internacionales? ¿El español ‘latino’ está de moda?


----------



## Södertjej

Si te refieres a Alejandro Sanz, lo de ese chico no hay quien lo entienda. Criado en Madrid con veintipico años empezó a hablar con acento cada vez más andaluz.

Ahora que vive en Miami, hasta medio rapea con acento cubano. 

Bisbal, que también vive en Miami suele sesear en los coros, supongo que para fundirse con las voces de coro que suelen ser seseantes, y luego diferencia entre c y s en el resto de la canción. Absurdo, pero es cosa de su productor.

Cuando se canta tipo flamenquito sesean los dos. Y yo también, pero eso es otra cosa.

Rosana que es canaria, sesea y dice sólo ustedes, diferencia perfectamente entre c y s cuando canta.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Pero hay artistas, como Nena Daconte, El Sueño de Morfeo, La Quinta Estación, Rosana, etc. que a veces sesean y a veces no, siempre me ha hecho gracia. ¿Debe ser algo inconsciente o hay alguien que se lo diga?

Quizá en el campo de la música el seseo sí se esté expandiendo entre los que distinguen, puede que sea porque queda más suave y ‘latino’, quién sabe.


----------



## Södertjej

La cantante de El sueño de Morfeo es canaria y siempre sesea. Rosana también es canaria pero aunque en los discos no sesea, es posible que sí lo haga en directo, es su pronunciación natural.

Nena Daconte no sesea que yo sepa, pero dice unas eses muy marcadas y eso también influye un poco en sus zetas que son también un poco extrañas. Igual cuando habla.

Lo de La quinta estación no lo sé. No recuerdo que seseen, pero igual es un guiño a México, ya que se hicieron famosos allí y es donde pasan más tiempo. No les sigo mucho, lo admito, pero lo poco que he oído de ellos es siempre con distinción.


----------



## ManPaisa

El problema de ese cambio del seseo a la distinción --y viceversa-- por parte de los artistas españoles es que a algunos oyentes siempre les sonará mal. 

Rocío Dúrcal cuando cantaba mariachis haciendo la distinción nunca terminaba de cuadrarme ya que, para mí, el alma de México no tiene zetas.  Sin embargo, los mexicanos la adoraban, creo que a pesar de la pronunciación.

Supongo que si hubiera seseado a los españoles les habría parecido extraño.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Algunos de los *Artistas* españoles de mayor aceptación en América hacen la distinción, y nos sonaría muy mal si cambiaran: Sabina, Serrat, Aute -aunque un poco lejos en popularidad-. Que un artista tenga que cambiar su pronunciación para ser aceptado, para mí habla a las claras de lo devaluado que está ese término. Mucho _marketing _y pocas nueces.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Södertjej said:


> Nena Daconte no sesea que yo sepa, pero dice unas eses muy marcadas y eso también influye un poco en sus zetas que son también un poco extrañas. Igual cuando habla.



Por ejemplo en la canción ‘El Aleph’ sesea intencionadamente (*s*iudad, enton*s*es, ve*s*), mientras que en ‘En que estrella estará’, no (ve*c*es, ha*c*er, cora*z*ón; con θ) .


----------



## Södertjej

Tienes razón, en una misma frase del Aleph dice "la lus del sol naθer", seseo y distinción con un segundo de diferencia.

Y en el primer estribillo dice "corasón" y "coraθón" también con segundos de diferencia y lo vuelve a repetir inmediatamente, así que parece algo deliberado, no casual así que sus motivos tendrán. Pero el resultado es una catetada. En todo caso nada representativo de la manera de hablar en España ni prueba de una supuesta extensión del seseo por la Península. Inexistente, como ya se ha comentado.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Oí hace no más de diez años en una entrevista a un cantante de España que en España no seseaba, pero para América cambiaba su pronunciación y que no era el único (creo recordar que dijo eso, y que era Bustamante). Claro que no sé cuán popular es por allá.


----------



## Södertjej

Bustamante = Bisbal 2. Ambos con base musical en Miami, dirigidos por productores de ascendencia caribeña y con proyección hacia el mercado americano. Y muy obedientes los dos. Bustamante no viene de región seseante, es del norte, cántabro o asturiano, hablando evidentemente no sesea.


----------



## chics

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Algunos de los *Artistas* españoles de mayor aceptación en América hacen la distinción, y nos sonaría muy mal si cambiaran: Sabina, Serrat, Aute.


Pero el tipo de música que hacen no es flamenca ni cubana... Tienes razón, es puro _marketing_. Vaya, ¡yo siempre creí que Alejandro Sanz era andaluz de pura cepa!


----------



## Södertjej

chics said:


> ¡yo siempre creí que Alejandro Sanz era andaluz de pura cepa!


Familia andaluza pero criado en Madrid. El acento andaluz lo fue marcando con el tiempo.


----------



## chics

Y ahora lo tiene cubano, como muchos cantantes que pasan algunos meses en Miami. Me han contado que hay algún actor que en las entrevistas en América diferencia las z, para fardar de español, y en las que hace en España sesea, para presumir de ser del sur...

Y en Francia parece que sobretodo hace un tiempo algunos cantantes pronunciaban la_ r_ de manera diferente cantando (como en castellano) o hablando (como una _g_). Yo conozco alguna persona (pocos, es muy difícil pronunciar bien las dos) que las cambia según con quien hable. ¡No es sólo una cuestión de c-z ni sólo del castellano!


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Familia andaluza pero criado en Madrid. El acento andaluz lo fue marcando con el tiempo.


 
En Moratalaz, para ser más exactos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ynez

Creo que Raphael (español) no sesea al hablar, pero sí lo hace al cantar, y es un rasgo característico suyo. Ya no sería él si no lo hiciera así. Aunque sea de Jaén, su forma de hablar y cantar es suya personal, no creo que sea propia de su tierra de nacimiento.

Armando Manzanero (mexicano) sesea en general, con un sonido particular, pero de vez en cuando pronuncia alguna z/c. Será porque esa palabra queda mejor así.


----------



## Södertjej

Raphael es andaluz. A veces habla en andaluz, como efecto cómico, pero por lo general no.

No le sigo, pero alguna vez que le he oído cantar es cierto que a veces, sólo a veces, sesea. Otra cosa rarísima.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En los años 60 algunos cantantes andaluces optaron o les hicieron optar por el seseo ante la vacilación que se produce entre algunos andaluces que aprenden a hablar sin hacer la distinción y luego conforme se hacen mayores al vivir en un entorno que distingue, empiezan a distinguir.
Para que no cayeran en la confusión en las canciones y pronunciaran de un modo dubitativo, optaron por el seseo.
Es el caso de Raphael, que tras mil años en Madrid, en su habla natural distingue o de Miguel Ríos, cuyas canciones son seseantes, pero en su habla natural, o al menos cuando habla en público, pronuncia las ces y las zetas como en Madrid.


----------



## Ynez

Pablo, pero en Jaén no sesean...yo creo que Raphael lo hizo para adaptarse a América (y luego ya lo hace como marca personal), y porque él es así de original.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo no sé si Raphael de pequeño seseaba.
En pueblos de Jaén como Andújar ( recuerda a la Cantudo) o Bailén se sesea.
Raphael es de Linares, muy cercano a Bailén y en los mapas de seseo y ceceo la mancha del seseo se acerca o parece que pasa por Linares, pero obviamente no tengo la información sobre cómo hablaba Raphael cuando era un _chavea._

Lo que si sé es que la opción por el seseo en los cantantes andaluces era habitual para evitar las vacilaciones en las canciones.
En las coplas, las sevillanas etc. también se producía tradicionalmente ese fenómeno.


----------



## Ynez

Yo tampoco estoy segura de por qué canta Raphael así, pero siempre pensé que es porque le da la gana.  A mí no me suena a andaluz, y pensé que se había inventado su propio acento, a no ser que exista ese acento por Jaén y yo no lo conozca. 

Las coplas no serían coplas si no sonaran así, pero eso sí es acento andaluz.


----------



## Södertjej

El acento de Jaén (al menos de parte de la provincia) está a medio camino del manchego y del andaluz. Pronuncian la s castellana, que permite decir la z con facilidad, pero sin embargo sesean, aspiran algunas eses, y también pronuncian la z, no sé ya si es cosa de pueblos o de nivel cultural/social, etc.. Quizá fuera un buen sitio para estudiar el avance de una u otra pronunciación ya que están a caballo de ambas zonas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Fíjate que Raphael sesea en las canciones desde el primer momento, desde que se presentó al festival de Benidorm, claro que conociéndolo a lo mejor ya estaba pensando en el mercado americano.

Muchos cantantes de copla, sevillanas etc. son ceceantes, pero en las canciones sesean porque se consideraba más aceptable.

Ahora que pienso, Concha Piquer que era valenciana ¿seseaba en las coplas? No lo sé.


----------



## Södertjej

Tu mensaje me ha hecho ir corriendo a youtube a ver qué cantaba la Piquer.

"_*Apoyá *_en *er quisio *de la _*mansebía*_"

Buika es de Mallorca pero aunque hace distinción s/z al hablar, canta

*"Crusó loh brasoh pa' no mata'la".*

Supongo que la copla sólo puede cantarse en andaluz.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Södertjej said:


> Tu mensaje me ha hecho ir corriendo a youtube a ver qué cantaba la Piquer.
> 
> "_*Apoyá *_en *er quisio *de la _*mansebía*_"
> 
> Buika es de Mallorca pero aunque hace distinción s/z al hablar, canta
> 
> *"Crusó loh brasoh pa' no mata'la".*
> 
> Supongo que la copla sólo puede cantarse en andaluz.


 

En andaluz seseante, porque el ceceo que es mayoritario en la ciudad en donde vivo está proscrito, salvo frikies como El koala.


De todos modos, hay copleras modernas, no me acuerdo del nombre de esta malagueña vecina mía que canta María ..., que distinguen s y c/z-
Sin duda y enlazando con la pregunta original, la tendencia general en Andalucía, es ir hacia la distinción y esta coplera sigue la tendencia.
En los años 60 y anteriores del siglo pasado, el seseo era una opción aceptable, pero ahora las generaciones urbanas, las más educadas etc. empiezan a considerar más aceptable la distinción.


----------



## Södertjej

O gente como Jesulín de Ubrique, que son de la zona de Jerez. 

¿Pasión Vega? Ni sabía que fuera andaluza.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Södertjej said:


> O gente como Jesulín de Ubrique, que son de la zona de Jerez.
> 
> ¿Pasión Vega? Ni sabía que fuera andaluza.


 
Nació en Madrid, pero su familia es de Málaga y desde los tres años vivió en Málaga, con lo cual su acento natural es o debería ser el de Málaga, pero cuando habla se pone tan _fina _que no lo parece.


----------



## elineo

Soy griego y estudiante de la lengua española. A mí no me gusta sesear. Sin seseadas la pronunciación de la lengua española es muy parecida a la griega y los griegos, cuando hablan, parecen españoles en el exterior . La lengua española es la  lengua europea más parecida a la griega. Además sesear o cortar el *d* o el *s* (por ejemplo he escuchado la frase: _están los dos_ pronunciada como: _e-tan loh doh_ ) no me ayuda en la ortografía y por eso tengo problemas porque, según el sistema del enseñanza y de los exámenes del Instituto Cervantes, tengo que aprender una, dos o tres pronunciaciones de la lengua. Me parece muy raro y no justo.


----------



## mirx

elineo said:


> según el sistema del enseñanza y de los exámenes del Instituto Cervantes, tengo que aprender una, dos o tres pronunciaciones de la lengua. Me parece muy raro y no justo.



Pues no, no es justo, de hecho es muy injusto. Apréndete la pronunciación que se te facilite más y la que corresponda más con la ortografía. Es difícil que alguien no te entienda porque pronuncies todas las letras.


----------



## Blade Runner

No creo que pase nunca porque en España la pronunciación "de prestigio" es diferenciar Ce/Se. Pronunciarlas igual nos crea confusión (ha dicho casa -house-o caza -hunt-?) Los hijos de latinoamericanos en España en un par de años o menos ya hablán exáctamente igual que los españoles de su entorno. Y si ya han nacido en España, no hablan como sus padres, sino como sus amigos españoles. A mi no me parecería mal que desapareciera, simplemente no lo creo. Sí que hay aporte del vocabulario de otros paises hispanos, pero esto también pasa en sentido contrario.


----------



## El peruano

La confución entre caza y casa puede suceder al pronunciar como lo hacemos en América, pero te digo que que suceda un error es poco probable, siempre y cuando el receptor tenga el contexto y conocimientos básicos de la construcción de las palabras. No es difícil ....vamos


----------



## Södertjej

El peruano said:


> La confución entre caza y casa puede suceder al pronunciar como lo hacemos en América, pero te digo que que suceda un error es poco probable, siempre y cuando el receptor tenga el contexto y conocimientos básicos de la construcción de las palabras. No es difícil ....vamos


Para muestra un botón. Confu*s*ión.

Eso no quiere decir que yo haga proselitismo para defender la pronunciación española ni que me permita el lujo de mirar por encima del hombro pronunciaciones diferentes a las de mi entorno basándome en criterio alguno. Sólo constato un hecho ya mencionado. Sesear plantea una dificultad añadida a la hora de aprender a escribir correctamente en castellano. No insalvable, sin duda, pero es una más añadida a la de cuándo poner h o no y v/b.


----------



## Agró

Södertjej said:


> Para muestra un botón. Confu*s*ión.
> 
> Eso no quiere decir que yo haga proselitismo para defender la pronunciación española ni que me permita el lujo de mirar por encima del hombro pronunciaciones diferentes a las de mi entorno basándome en criterio alguno. Sólo constato un hecho ya mencionado. Sesear plantea una dificultad añadida a la hora de aprender a escribir correctamente en castellano. No insalvable, sin duda, pero es una más añadida a la de cuándo poner h o no y v/b.



No sólo a la hora de aprender a escribir, también a la hora de entender muchísimas palabras. Estoy pensando en la multitud de dobletes que se diferencian (o deberían diferenciarse) justamente por la distinción de s/θ:

poso/pozo
abrasar/abrazar...

En fin, a mí me parece que la distinción es muy pertinente y útil (pero la última palabra la tienen los usuarios).


----------



## Istriano

Prefiero la pronunciación seseante, que es para mi, más bonita y más fácil.


----------



## Istriano

Södertjej said:


> Sesear plantea una dificultad añadida a la hora de aprender a escribir correctamente en castellano.


  No creo que sea verdad para hablantes de portugués:

confusão ---> confusión
cinco ---> cinco
zarpar ---> zarpar
razão ---> razón


----------



## ampurdan

La pronunciación /θ/ de "z" y "ce", "ci" es una innovación relativamente reciente en la historia del idioma y goza de prestigio en España, porque es la mayoritaria en la mayor parte de zonas y porque la ortografía se ha establecido teniendo en cuenta la diferenciación de s y z/ce/ci.

Para que las cosas cambiaran tendría que suceder algo que invirtiera esa tendencia.

También podría pasar que el sonido evolucionara hacia otra cosa.


----------



## Södertjej

Istriano said:


> Prefiero la pronunciación seseante, que es para mi, más bonita y más fácil.


No debatimos aquí qué variedad es más bonita o fácil, conceptos absolutamente subjetivos, ni comparativas con otros idiomas, sino si la pronunciación con distinción tiende a desaparecer en España.


----------



## juan89

El peruano said:


> La confusión entre caza y casa puede suceder al pronunciar como lo hacemos en América, pero te digo que que suceda un error es poco probable, siempre y cuando el receptor tenga el contexto y conocimientos básicos de la construcción de las palabras. No es difícil ....vamos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mi lengua "materna" (para entendernos) es una variante seseante del gallego (muy minoritaria y no demasiado prestigiosa) y estoy acostumbrado a este problema. Como ya bien han apuntado, el contexto suele resolver cualquier tipo de anfibología. Lo que es importante es respetar la diferencia en la escritura ya que /s/ y /c/ o /z/ ([θ]) son fonemas y, por tanto, tienen carácter distintivo. Ahora bien, en la pronunciación debemos ser naturales y seguir nuestro idiolecto o, al menos, eso es lo que pienso.


----------



## fernando el casir

No sé si está desapareciendo la pronunciación seseante en España, o cualquier otra diferencia entre las distintas regiones pero francamente espero que no. El personaje de la película "Mi bella dama" reconocía por la pronunciación los habitantes de los distintos barrios de Londres. Eso a mí me parecía maravilloso. Esas diferencias en la pronunciación y en los giros y palabras son algo fascinante. Y aunque no agrego nada al hilo, voto por que siga así y ¡que muera el castellano neutro!


----------



## El peruano

Este Asunto es irrelevante.


----------



## fernando el casir

Para cuestiones _*relevantes*_, este no es el foro. Para cuestiones *interesantes* sí. 162 posts a este hilo lo confirman.


----------



## El peruano

*ya descuento los míos pues ya le perdí interés ...*


----------



## krloszz

Algo tarde mi comentario, por cierto.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Parte del texto que no abordaba el tema del hilo retirada)

Y con la pregunta inicial, con lo que he leido yo creo que el seseo no avanzara en España, ya que no hay influencia Latinoamericana allí (a diferencia del inglés de EU sobre el inglés británico, donde el dominio del país vecino al mio es evidente), aunque claro, como bien recalcan, nuestro poder económico no impacta en España, pero quien sabe si en el futuro, con el avance del español en EU, no se empiezan a exportar materiales a Europa con un español americano (si, seseante) y tal vez por fin en España se imponga el seseo... todo es materia de suposición a decir verdad. (Si claro, no terminmos hablando todos primero chino Mandarín xD)

Saludos!


----------



## Istriano

Las dos maneras son correctas. En España la pronunciación seseante (canaria, andaluza, americana) es tolerada (pero la pronunciación ceceante no es). Es como en Inglaterra: la pronunciación rótica es tolerada (distinción *sore *[so:r] ~ *saw *[so:] en lugar de la pronunciación predominante: *sore/saw* [so:]). En informativos territoriales canarios, TVE usa la pronunciación seseante.


----------



## Blade Runner

fernando el casir said:


> No sé si está desapareciendo la pronunciación seseante en España, o cualquier otra diferencia entre las distintas regiones pero francamente espero que no. El personaje de la película "Mi bella dama" reconocía por la pronunciación los habitantes de los distintos barrios de Londres. Eso a mí me parecía maravilloso. Esas diferencias en la pronunciación y en los giros y palabras son algo fascinante. Y aunque no agrego nada al hilo, voto por que siga así y ¡que muera el castellano neutro!


100 por 100 de acuerdo, las variedades es una de las cosas que hacen rica una lengua. Como decían nuestros antepasados de hace 2000 años: _In varietate concordia_


----------



## hosec

Istriano said:


> En informativos territoriales canarios, TVE usa la pronunciación seseante.


 

En informativos nacionales también: hay periodistas en TVE que sesean y ello no les impide ejercer su profesión con absoluta normalidad (¡faltaría más!)


----------



## Istriano

Ciudades españolas seseantes más importantes son: Córdoba, Sevilla, Badajoz, Vigo, Las Palmas y Santa Cruz de Tenerife.
Pero tambien hay seseantes en Granada y Málaga (por ejemplo: Trinidad Jiménez, Ministra de  Asuntos Exteriores).


----------



## Fernando

En la ciudad de Badajoz NO se sesea. En algunos sitios de la provincia de Badajoz (no el mío) sí.

Conozco gente de Vigo y, desde luego, no sesea. No conozco a todos los viguenses.


----------



## Istriano

Tengo una amiga de Badajoz que sesea.
Además Lipski dice que 





> The city of Badajoz exhibits _seseo_, with the same alveolar [s] found in western Andalusia.


http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/Extremadura.htm


----------



## duvija

Detalles. Podemos estudiar lingüística histórica, pero jamás podemos predecir el futuro, y menos en cambios fonéticos/fonémicos. 
Los idiomas no cambian por vagancia, ni tampoco por simplificaciones. Han aparecido reglas nuevas mucho más raras y complejas que las que reemplazaron. 
Podemos deducir cambios, pero nunca jurar que sucederán.


----------



## Blade Runner

fernando el casir said:


> Para cuestiones _*relevantes*_, este no es el foro. Para cuestiones *interesantes* sí. 162 posts a este hilo lo confirman.


----------



## Fernando

Istriano said:


> Tengo una amiga de Badajoz que sesea.
> Además Lipski dice que http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/Extremadura.htm



El DPD sólo da "algunos puntos de Badajoz y Murcia".

Yo soy del sur de Badajoz y aquí no se sesea ni se ha seseado nunca. Otra cosa es el extremo sur de la provincia.

Ya hablaremos tu amiga y yo del seseo. Pásame su teléfono y una foto.


----------



## egiptologo

Odio que no se diferencie la z y la c...y NO, espero que nunca llegue el día.


----------



## Istriano

¿Por qué la diferencia entre_* una casa*_ y _*una caza*_ sería más importante que la diferencia entre _*un barón*_ y _*un varón? *_

He notado que casi todos los cantantes españoles tienen la distinción entre *V* y *B* cuando cantan.  Pronuncian V  siempre como V (francesa/italiana), y B como B (francesa/italiana). 

La última canción española que resultó con un éxito global fue _Asereje_, cantada por _Las Ketchup_ (hermanas seseantes de Córdoba).


----------



## Pixidio

Ynez said:


> El sonido de la c y la z es muy bonito, y yo tampoco creo que se vaya a perder porque está de forma natural en la mayor parte de España.
> 
> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de que muchos idiomas no tienen ese sonido?
> 
> Yo creo que no lo tienen al menos el alemán, el italiano, el chino...



No sé los otros pero yo cuando hablo italiano distingo la z de la s. En italiano la c no entra en confusiones porque el sonido es totalmente diferente al nuestro (ch/qu). Aunque cuando hablo español por más que quiera no puedo distinguir los sonidos s,c,z: me suena muy extraño (soy argentino). 
Me gusta ese rasgo de la pronunciación española, es un sello distintivo del dialecto peninsular.


----------



## egiptologo

Y que esperemos que jamás se pierda...es una riqueza cultural que hay que mantener a toda costa.


----------



## dexterciyo

Istriano said:


> Ciudades españolas seseantes más importantes *son* Córdoba, Sevilla, Badajoz, Vigo, *Las Palmas de Gran Canaria* y Santa Cruz de Tenerife.



Si me permites la corrección. 

«Las Palmas» es la provincia.


----------



## merquiades

Debería leer todo el hilo antes de hacer un comentario, ya lo sé.  178 páginas. Sólo quería hacer un inciso y comentar que pasé tiempo en Badajoz capital y allí no sesean. En Mérida tampoco. Pero aspiran la s casi siempre.
Nunca he estado en Vigo pero he conocido a gente de allí y no seseaba.

Personalmente no creo que la pronunciación española de la c/z tienda a desaparecer.  Me parece que la distinción se extiende a zonas donde antes no había. La excepción es Canarias donde me parece que todos sesean.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

El asunto es que con idiomas, no hay predicciones. Todo el mundo siente la necesidad de pensar 'hacia donde va', pero las sorpresas son infinitas.

Algo que también aprendí es no preguntar '¿por qué?' ¿Por qué el idioma X hace esto? La respuesta, por lo general, si es sincera, es 'porque sí'. Aprendételo de memoria. 
La lógica formal no es parte de la lengua, ni tiene por qué serlo.


----------



## Istriano

> *seseo*. 1. Consiste en pronunciar las letras c (ante e,  i) y z con el sonido que corresponde a la letra s (→  s, 2); así, un  hablante seseante dirá [serésa] por cereza, [siérto] por cierto,   [sapáto] por zapato.
> 
> 2. El *seseo*  es general en toda Hispanoamérica y, en España, lo es en Canarias y en  parte de Andalucía, y se da en algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz.  También existe *seseo* entre las clases populares de Valencia, Cataluña,  Mallorca y el País Vasco, cuando hablan castellano, y se da asimismo en  algunas zonas rurales de Galicia. El *seseo* meridional español  (andaluz y canario) y el hispanoamericano gozan de total aceptación en  la norma culta.


  DPD


----------



## Pixidio

Istriano said:


> Pronuncian V  siempre como V (francesa/italiana), y B como B (francesa/italiana).



Esos sonidos no existen en español desde que es español. Que exista en lenguas estrechamente emparentadas no significa que exista en español. 
Podés leer este artículo de wikipedia. Pronunciar la v como fricativa es simplemente hipercorección errónea. Alguna gente piensa que si en otros idiomas  existe debemos imitarlo. Y no es así, que el inglés y el francés hagan la distinción, perfecto. De imitarla pasarías por snob. 
Con los sonidos sibilantes pasa lo mismo, cada dialecto tiene un perfil único que se fue desarrollando de la mano con la cultura y la historia de sus hablantes. Me explico mejor, cada forma de hablar tiene tras de sí una cultura que la forjó y que le da sentido. No es un capricho pronunciar la "c" y la "z" como "s" en el Río de la Plata, o marcar la distinción como en la Península. 
Y todo se resume en la mejor respuesta a estas cuestiones: porque sí.


----------



## Istriano

Manuel Chaves (El vicepresidente tercero del Gobierno) de Ceuta es seseante.


----------



## Cuddy

L4ut4r0 said:


> Resumen de Elogio del ceceo.
> 
> La pronunciación y ortografía originales diferenciaban 4 sonidos: s (como el inglés rose o el italiano rosa; rosa = /roza/), ss (s actual; passar = /pasar/), z (dz; dezir = /dedzir/) y ç (ts plaça = /platsa/). Los 4 sonidos se unieron en Castilla s-ss por un lado y z-ç por otro. Sin embargo la tendencia en Andalucía era unir s-z por un lado y ss-ç por otro. La mezcla de gente de diferentes lugares hizo imposible que se hicieran las uniones de diferente forma y por eso que en América se unieron los 4 sonidos y quedó ss (que hoy se escribe s).



Ya lo ven. Suponer que en Andalucía y en las Canarias se sesea no por causa de los inmigrantes o los americanos, es entenderlo al revés. En América se sesea porque el castellano americano es básicamente, el desarrollo y potenciación de todas las excentricidades lingüísticas andaluces-canarias.


----------



## Csalrais

Y yo como canario seseante estoy de acuerdo: no creo que la distinción vaya a desaparecer en un futuro (ni próximo ni lejano) ni me gustaría lo más mínimo. 

Por otra parte, Manuel Chaves tiene una forma de hablar un tanto peculiar que ha hecho de él uno de los personajes políticos más imitados y parodiados que recuerde, aunque no sabría decir si se debe a la intensidad de su acento o a sus supuestos errores de pronunciación (_minolles_ por millones, _Andazulía_ por Andalucía,etc.)


----------



## Antpax

*Hola:

El tema ya ha sido discutido extensamente y ya se ha tratado, de manera suficiente, la duda planteada por el forero que abrió el hilo, y ya sólo estamos dando vueltas sobre lo mismo, o planteado cuestiones fuera del tema.

Por tanto, el hilo queda cerrado.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------

